# HDMI Switchers....



## REFLEX

Just wanted to see a list of which switchers people had?


I was using the 5x1 Monoprice Switcher...... it worked very very well.. No issues. I dont need it anymore because of my reciever.


----------



## Kipp Jones

Same here, same experience. I also have a Pioneer Elite 84TX 4x1 receiver.


----------



## vancouver

Wow. Glad I saw this. I almost pulled the trigger on this one.

http://www.dvdo.com/pro/pro_vs4.php


----------



## mxthor3

+1 for another 5x1 Monoprice HDMI switch (v2.1) Works great.


----------



## REFLEX

Yeah the Monoprice.com switcher worked like a charm, my ISF Calibrator said that he had a friend who bought one from Futureshop (cant recall the brand name) and that he was having all sorts of issues with it.


----------



## Kipp Jones

Geffen had issues but I am told they have been replacing those.


----------



## HT Nut

One more vote for the Monoprice 5X1 as well as 2X1 in my Denon 2307ci.


----------



## yakuzaboss1975

i'm using a gefen 3x1 hdmi swither.


----------



## leftheaded

 monoprice 5x1 review by sfhub 


i think i'm about to get that one


----------



## Manamb

Anyone heard of a Budget Switch like the one from Monoprice but with a 4 X 2 configuration, maybe even 3 X 2. I don't like splitters and adapters, it increases the possibility of connector problems.


Thanks


----------



## R8ders2K

I've also got a Monoprice 5x1 (2.1). But I'm having a problem with an Oppo Digital DV-981HD upconverting DVD player. Works fine directly connected to a Sony KD-34XBR960, but nothing if connected to the switch.


----------



## SeanTibbs

I'm trying to figure out which one to buy. I have a samsung DLP, Hughes DVR and want to buy the new Toshiba HD-DVD player and will have a playstation 3 hooked into it. I thought to get the Gefen but after going to their forums and seeing how many people were having problems i'll pass on that for now. Belkin also has a 3X1. Does anybody know anything about that one?


----------



## TimV

This one looks pretty nice:

http://www.xtrememac.com/audio/av_cables/hdmi_switcher/ 


It's supposed to be out next month. I think I may give it a try.


----------



## mooshoo

+1 for the monoprice switcher. I have a 2x1 unit, and is flawless. Good price too, considering the local bb and FS wanted over 3x the price for it!.


R8der, you might want to try different inputs on the unit itself. I've heard ppl having some success moving the player/ps3 from input 1 to 2 or vice versa. I have the 970H and it's working fine on #1.


----------



## SeanTibbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This one looks pretty nice:
> 
> http://www.xtrememac.com/audio/av_cables/hdmi_switcher/
> 
> 
> It's supposed to be out next month. I think I may give it a try.




I'm looking at that one also. If you get it please make sure to come back and post a review of it or if you find a review on the internet post a link.


----------



## dancinbear

I opted for the 4x1 HDMI + Toslink switch from Octava because I still have a couple of devices that don't have digital video. It was a bit pricey, but it works great. If I didn't have a universal remote, I would probably really enjoy the "Smart SCAN" feature as well.


----------



## SW20

Just purchased the Monoprice 2-1 switcher,will give review & the cables once they arrive.Great price BTW.


----------



## Radiient_Prez

The Radiient Select-4 is a 4to1 HDMI Switch that has both HDMI and SimplayHD logos, meaning it has passed both HDMI compliance and SimplayHD certification and interoperability testing.


I'm the President of Radiient, and a co-inventor of HDMI, and I just wanted the community to know about our product, as it has solved many problems for our customers who have experienced issues with compatibility when trying to connect multiple HDMI sources to their HDMI displays. Please see our website for details, and search the web for the many positive reviews the product has received.


----------



## TimV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This one looks pretty nice:
> 
> http://www.xtrememac.com/audio/av_cables/hdmi_switcher/
> 
> 
> It's supposed to be out next month. I think I may give it a try.



Just a little update on this nice looking 4 port switcher from XtremeMac.


This unit was supposed to start shipping this week (Feb. 1). I spoke with someone over there today and she said that it has been delayed until March. No date was given, BTW.


Also, this unit does come wth an IR remote, so it should work with any IR universal remote (such as the Harmony 880).


----------



## joebergquist

Anyone using the Octava 3x2 HDMI crossover? Or another switch with 2 outputs?


I would like to hook my PS3, Toshiba A2, and Dish Network VIP-622 DVR to my flat screen and Panasonic PT-ax100u front projector.


Thank you.


----------



## john stephens

The Octava 4x1 switch has been outstanding for me. It has built in equalization to compensate for long runs and active input sensing which obviates the need to use the Remote often. I haven't tested it with two active sources on at the same time. My guess is in that case you'd have to select with the Remote.


----------



## Jack4379

I just returned an Octava 4X1 it or my Sony LCD kept on losing my computer signal if I switched between the computer and Sky HD or my DVD player.


I am waiting to hear back from Octava (they are testing it) but the salesman said maybe go for a Gefen. If that doesn't work I may go with the Radiient.


Very frustrating having to hard reboot the HTPC everytime.


Jack


----------



## arango1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R8ders2K* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've also got a Monoprice 5x1 (2.1). But I'm having a problem with an Oppo Digital DV-981HD upconverting DVD player. Works fine directly connected to a Sony KD-34XBR960, but nothing if connected to the switch.



R8ders2K,

I have the same problem you do. OPPO 981 will not work with the 3x1 (2.1) switch either.

Have you found a solution to this problem? I a was thinkg of getting the SIMA 3x1 from CC. Any thoughts?


BTW, I did write OPPO and Monoprice support hoping for some answers.


Thanks.


----------



## romanesq

Using the Monoprice 3x1 and works fine except for a DVI to HDMI connection for an intel mac mini.


Is anyone having any luck with this on a DVI to HDMI? I'm getting the blue screen only on the intel mac mini on different ports.


----------



## vsugihjoso

I have similar problem with intel mac mini. I do get picture but I have to disconnect and reconnect the connector. Interestingly when I was switching the video with RX-V2700 receivers it's the Motorola DSR-550 that wouldn't work (only output at 480 resolution). I'm going to play a bit more and probably call monoprice.


----------



## vsugihjoso

Well, I just called monoprice and they recommended using DVI doctor.

My switch is supposed to be temporary until HDMI 1.3 receivers come out, so I'm not sure if I want to invest on additional device. I'm going to play with the switch some more when I get home today.


----------



## romanesq

Okay, I figured out what the issue was with the intel mac mini. I had it set to 720p setting and rebooted the computer. When it came back on, I flipped back to it on the remote and it came right up.


The setting wants to be in one of the higher 1080p type modes at 60hz for the Sony projector it appears. Three modes including 1920 x 1080 show up under the display menu in the finder.

No problem and it works great now.


My setup is going from three devices, (SA 8300HD, Toshiba A1 and intel mac mini) to a Sony Pearl.


----------



## gkoop

I'm using a Gefen 4x4 matrix switch. When directly connected to a display, it works well aside from a glitch where when switching sources I get video but no audio until I re-select the source (at least some of the time). Also, it does not at present work as input to a receiver, but I think (and hope) they are working on fixing that.


----------



## lsarver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMI_CoInv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Radiient Select-4 is a 4to1 HDMI Switch that has both HDMI and SimplayHD logos, meaning it has passed both HDMI compliance and SimplayHD certification and interoperability testing.
> 
> 
> I'm the President of Radiient, and a co-inventor of HDMI, and I just wanted the community to know about our product, as it has solved many problems for our customers who have experienced issues with compatibility when trying to connect multiple HDMI sources to their HDMI displays. Please see our website for details, and search the web for the many positive reviews the product has received.



Here's a link to the $300 Radiient-Select 4. It sure looks like the $400 DVDO VS4 . What are the differences? Who's the OEM?


----------



## arango1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arango1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> R8ders2K,
> 
> I have the same problem you do. OPPO 981 will not work with the 3x1 (2.1) switch either.
> 
> Have you found a solution to this problem? I a was thinkg of getting the SIMA 3x1 from CC. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> BTW, I did write OPPO and Monoprice support hoping for some answers.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Just want to update anyone who may come across this issue.

I tried a SIMA 3x1 HDMI switcher and it works fine (you have to enable the enhanced feature). I purchased mine at CC.


----------



## gekke henkie

Anybody here heard something about the quality of Psyclone HDMI-switchers?


It seems that BestBuy (and eBay) sell the new (*HDMI 1.3* capable) *Psyclone PCS47* for $200, which Bestbuy calls the "Griffin HDMI Switcher". There are some pictures on there also, but I couldn't find anything on Psyclones' own website










Is this the 1st / only HDMI 1.3 capable switcher at the moment, or is this not true?

Thanks.


----------



## maddogpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arango1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> R8ders2K,
> 
> I have the same problem you do. OPPO 981 will not work with the 3x1 (2.1) switch either.
> 
> Have you found a solution to this problem? I a was thinkg of getting the SIMA 3x1 from CC. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> BTW, I did write OPPO and Monoprice support hoping for some answers.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I am having the same problem everyone seems to have with the Monoprice switchers. We must have all gotten our deliveries last week! No luck with the Oppo 981HD thru the 5:1 switcher. Have you gotten a reply from either Oppo or Monoprice? Thanks


----------



## maddogpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maddogpilot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am having the same problem everyone seems to have with the Monoprice switchers. We must have all gotten our deliveries last week! No luck with the Oppo 981HD thru the 5:1 switcher. Have you gotten a reply from either Oppo or Monoprice? Thanks



I've started a new thread solely about the Monoprice 5:1 HDMI switch problem with the Oppo. It is at

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=804014 


Thanks for posting over there.


----------



## KennyG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMI_CoInv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Radiient Select-4 is a 4to1 HDMI Switch that has both HDMI and SimplayHD logos, meaning it has passed both HDMI compliance and SimplayHD certification and interoperability testing.
> 
> 
> I'm the President of Radiient, and a co-inventor of HDMI, and I just wanted the community to know about our product, as it has solved many problems for our customers who have experienced issues with compatibility when trying to connect multiple HDMI sources to their HDMI displays. Please see our website for details, and search the web for the many positive reviews the product has received.




Well, after reading the review Audioholics gave this unit, it seems like a no brainer.

As I am just starting to move into the digital domain (perhaps I should say "reading up on all the headaches")

It seems every digital device I'm reading about won't work with one thing or another...except this one.

I will be bookmarking this little jewel.


----------



## dtron30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gekke henkie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody here heard something about the quality of Psyclone HDMI-switchers?
> 
> 
> It seems that BestBuy (and eBay) sell the new (*HDMI 1.3* capable) *Psyclone PCS47* for $200, which Bestbuy calls the "Griffin HDMI Switcher". There are some pictures on there also, but I couldn't find anything on Psyclones' own website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the 1st / only HDMI 1.3 capable switcher at the moment, or is this not true?
> 
> Thanks.



I went to a B&M BBY thinking I would be getting a Griffin HDMI switcher, but ended up deciding to give the Psyclone PSC47 a try when I discovered it to be the one billed as a Griffin on the BBY site. The packaging/manual does show it to be hdmi 1.3 compatible, but I only have one hdmi 1.3 capable device connected to a 720p display with the audio running over optical, so I can't confirm this. As to whether this is the only compliant switch out there, I couldn't say.


My impression so far: I'm pretty happy with it. The picture quality is great, and it also switches Toslink/optical signals (although I haven't experimented with this part yet). The front panel and remote are well laid out, and the industrial design/build quality is much better (in my opinion) than other switches at comparable price points. It has a nice looking (but marginally useful) backlit display which shows the current input (with customizable naming).


Hope this is (marginally) helpful.


----------



## 111R




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dtron30* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I went to a B&M BBY thinking I would be getting a Griffin HDMI switcher, but ended up deciding to give the Psyclone PSC47 a try when I discovered it to be the one billed as a Griffin on the BBY site. The packaging/manual does show it to be hdmi 1.3 compatible, but I only have one hdmi 1.3 capable device connected to a 720p display with the audio running over optical, so I can't confirm this. As to whether this is the only compliant switch out there, I couldn't say.
> 
> 
> My impression so far: I'm pretty happy with it. The picture quality is great, and it also switches Toslink/optical signals (although I haven't experimented with this part yet). The front panel and remote are well laid out, and the industrial design/build quality is much better (in my opinion) than other switches at comparable price points. It has a nice looking (but marginally useful) backlit display which shows the current input (with customizable naming).
> 
> 
> Hope this is (marginally) helpful.




I picked this unit up at Best Buy on Sunday. So far, it is working great. It has a good build quality, you can custom name the inputs, and it is HDMI 1.3 (fingers crossed). At the moment, I have the DTV HR 20 and HR 10 HD Tivo hooked up to it and it works well. Have an Oppo DVD player on the way, so hopefully there won't be any issues. Eventually, I'll do something around HD-DVD or Blu Ray and will use the switcher for that too.


----------



## gekke henkie

@dtron30 and 111R:

Thank you very much! I decided to buy one soon.


Regarding HDMI 1.3:

When you search for "PSC47" on the US-website of BestBuy, you will see the Psyclone / Griffin immediately. After selecting it, you can view more pictures in the left-hand corner. The last (4th) picture, is the one from the packaging. This picture indicates "clearly" that it should be HDMI 1.3 compatible. I hope my attachment of the picture works


----------



## 111R




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gekke henkie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> @dtron30 and 111R:
> 
> Thank you very much! I decided to buy one soon.
> 
> 
> Regarding HDMI 1.3:
> 
> When you search for "PSC47" on the US-website of BestBuy, you will see the Psyclone / Griffin immediately. After selecting it, you can view more pictures in the left-hand corner. The last (4th) picture, is the one from the packaging. This picture indicates "clearly" that it should be HDMI 1.3 compatible. I hope my attachment of the picture works




The box mine came in does say HDMI 1.3 on the side.


----------



## maddogpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maddogpilot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've started a new thread solely about the Monoprice 5:1 HDMI switch problem with the Oppo. It is at
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=804014
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting over there.



RMA'd my Monoprice this week, no problem doing that with them.


Received my SIMA 3:1 HDMI switch from Circuit City online today (2 day shipping via FDX), it works great with all settings on the Oppo into the Benq.


----------



## o0Lo0P0o

I'm using the psyclone PSC47. Seems great so far. Love the way it looks like an actual component instead of a little box. It is HDMI 1.3 spec. It also comes with digital optical for sound if needed on each port.


----------



## lsarver

Does anyone have a manufacturer's link for the Psyclone PSC47? (Google let me down this time.)


----------



## maddogmc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsarver* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a manufacturer's link for the Psyclone PSC47? (Google let me down this time.)



A Bestbuy product...

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1157067584966


----------



## lsarver

Already seen that (of course). I said "manufacturer." BB just sells them and provides little real info.


----------



## 111R




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsarver* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a manufacturer's link for the Psyclone PSC47? (Google let me down this time.)





Try this: http://www.psyclonecables.com/produc...ex.asp?id=1060


----------



## maddogmc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *111R* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Try this: http://www.psyclonecables.com/produc...ex.asp?id=1060



Did anyone get that link to work? It just tells me I need to get Flash player. Flash is already installed and test OK on both Firefox and IE.


----------



## lsarver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *111R* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Try this: http://www.psyclonecables.com/produc...ex.asp?id=1060



Thanks, 111. That's it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maddogmc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did anyone get that link to work? It just tells me I need to get Flash player. Flash is already installed and test OK on both Firefox and IE.



Yes, it works. Upgrade Flash?


----------



## maddogmc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsarver* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, it works. Upgrade Flash?



Wierd? The Adobe website says I have the latest version installed and I even did a reinstall but it still won't display for me.?!?!?!?


It reverts back to a basic website screen. Apparently, they don't think that anyone would be interested in their product without Flash.


----------



## KShep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDMI_CoInv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Radiient Select-4 is a 4to1 HDMI Switch that has both HDMI and SimplayHD logos, meaning it has passed both HDMI compliance and SimplayHD certification and interoperability testing.
> 
> 
> I'm the President of Radiient, and a co-inventor of HDMI, and I just wanted the community to know about our product, as it has solved many problems for our customers who have experienced issues with compatibility when trying to connect multiple HDMI sources to their HDMI displays. Please see our website for details, and search the web for the many positive reviews the product has received.



The Radiient Select-4 arrived yesterday.


Very compact (1/2 rack...less than 2 inches high) and robust unit. Nice packaging too.


Easy to set up. HDMI plugs went in and stayed there. Very secure connections.


Small extrenal power supply with plenty of cord to reach most applications. No buzzing or humming from the power supply as far as I can tell.


NO handshake issues with LG display sourced by Arcam DV29, Moto STB, Tosh HD DVD or the Arcam AVR350.


Instruction booklet is sparse, but installation is straight forward and e-mail support & phone numbers are provided.


Very satisfied with this purchase overall.


----------



## dmclone

Can you use these switchers to go into your A/V receiver fist instead of the display?


----------



## elove

I saw the Psyclone Switcher at BB last night while browsing the store. I was thinking about buying it, but I wanted to check here first. Good reviews so far. One question though: Does anyone know if the Psyclone switcher is certified by an Authorized Testing Center for HDMI (ATC).


Also, anyone using it with a Samsung HLS 6187.


Also, does it come with a remote.


Thanks!


----------



## gekke henkie

Here is the remote for the Psyclone PSC47 (according to BestBuy).


----------



## 111R




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gekke henkie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is the remote for the Psyclone PSC47 (according to BestBuy).



Yep, that's it.


----------



## elove




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gekke henkie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is the remote for the Psyclone PSC47 (according to BestBuy).




Thanks!


----------



## dheiskel

I have purchased the radiance select-4. I plan to thoroughly test it for things like order of turn on of equipment vs switching inputs etc. How well it handles DVI sources. Whether it screws up the negotiation of color space, RGB vs CYCRCB. I will post my results in this thread after I have tried it.


I previously owned a gefen switcher which had numerous problems. Gefen was unable or unwilling to fix them so I got rid of it. Being an software developer, I gave them detailed steps to reproduce the various problems. After waiting 8 months I gave up.


----------



## mikecoscia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dheiskel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have purchased the radiance select-4. I plan to thoroughly test it for things like order of turn on of equipment vs switching inputs etc. How well it handles DVI sources. Whether it screws up the negotiation of color space, RGB vs CYCRCB. I will post my results in this thread after I have tried it.
> 
> 
> I previously owned a gefen switcher which had numerous problems. Gefen was unable or unwilling to fix them so I got rid of it. Being an software developer, I gave them detailed steps to reproduce the various problems. After waiting 8 months I gave up.



I would be very interested in what you find as I am looking into buying this unit. Please let us know! Thanks!


----------



## CCDAstro

Now this is interesting. Talk about overpriced! Gizmodo says BetterCables HDMI switcher is a ripoff


----------



## srinivos

Has anyone tried this switch?
http://www.x-tremegeek.com/templates...roductID=14474 


I just returned a Monoprice 3x1 switch as it didn't work with my Oppo 970 player. The switch above looks very similar to the monoprice one, so I am very wary.


Is there any switch(at least 3x1) in the $100-$150 price range which will work with the Oppo? The Psyclone, Geffen & Octava switchers mentioned in this thread are all between $200 & $300. I plan to use this switch with a Panasonic SA-XR57 receiver so I don't want to be spending as much as the receiver!


----------



## arango1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *srinivos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried this switch?
> http://www.x-tremegeek.com/templates...roductID=14474
> 
> 
> I just returned a Monoprice 3x1 switch as it didn't work with my Oppo 970 player. The switch above looks very similar to the monoprice one, so I am very wary.
> 
> 
> Is there any switch(at least 3x1) in the $100-$150 price range which will work with the Oppo? The Psyclone, Geffen & Octava switchers mentioned in this thread are all between $200 & $300. I plan to use this switch with a Panasonic SA-XR57 receiver so I don't want to be spending as much as the receiver!



After I returned my 3x1 to monoprice for the same reasons,

I purchased the SIMA at CC (use the online price, it's cheaper and they will price match). It works great and it has an on/off switch.


----------



## srinivos

Is this the same Sima switch being sold in CC?
http://www.outletdude.com/store/weekly_deal.php


----------



## wwyjoe

Has anyone used the Psyclone switcher with PS3 or Toshiba HD-DVD players? If so, please report if there're any issues. I do know the Monoprice 5X1 HDMI switcher have some problems with PS3 compatibility. Thanks!


----------



## hightower77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wwyjoe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone used the Psyclone switcher with PS3 or Toshiba HD-DVD players? If so, please report if there're any issues. I do know the Monoprice 5X1 HDMI switcher have some problems with PS3 compatibility. Thanks!



I was wondering this as well. I'm getting my set up this weekend and am looking for a good solid switcher.


----------



## arango1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *srinivos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is this the same Sima switch being sold in CC?
> http://www.outletdude.com/store/weekly_deal.php




That's the one... good deal too.


----------



## stevesns69

I just bought the Psyclone today at BB and it's working great with the PS3 and my HD DVD player. It's also a nice looking addition to the rack with the blue lights and brushed aluminum, instead a little plastic box you just want to hide. It's passing 1080P and it says it's 1.3 HDMI compatible. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Cain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elove* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw the Psyclone Switcher at BB last night while browsing the store. I was thinking about buying it, but I wanted to check here first. Good reviews so far. One question though: Does anyone know if the Psyclone switcher is certified by an Authorized Testing Center for HDMI (ATC).
> 
> 
> Also, anyone using it with a Samsung HLS 6187.
> 
> 
> Also, does it come with a remote.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Anyone ??


----------



## Paul Arnette

Has anyone confirmed whether or not this switch will pass 1080p/24fps without issue. I have had issues passing 1080p/24fps with the Monoprice 5x1 HDMI switcher, but no issues with 1080p/60fps.


----------



## gadgetguru1

Psyclone is not ATC....I had some issues with the one I got...returned it (no problem from BBY on that) and got the Sima from Circuit City. Works perfectly with my set-up and I'm happy now.


----------



## Cain

What is "ATC" ??


Thx!!


----------



## gekke henkie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cain* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is "ATC" ??
> 
> 
> Thx!!



ATC = certified by an Authorized Testing Center


Psyclone is not ATC


----------



## Cain

Thx !!


----------



## BizarroTerl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dheiskel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have purchased the radiance select-4. I plan to thoroughly test it for things like order of turn on of equipment vs switching inputs etc. How well it handles DVI sources. Whether it screws up the negotiation of color space, RGB vs CYCRCB. I will post my results in this thread after I have tried it.
> 
> 
> I previously owned a gefen switcher which had numerous problems. Gefen was unable or unwilling to fix them so I got rid of it. Being an software developer, I gave them detailed steps to reproduce the various problems. After waiting 8 months I gave up.



dheiskel,

Please comment on IR control of this box when you do your test. I'm interested to know if this function is "solid".


----------



## Radiient_Prez

For those still searching for a switcher, I wanted to make the community aware of a new posting on our website today. We've introduced the Radiient Select-4ce, which we're happy to offer at $199. The Select-4 is also still offered, now at a regular price of $299 (was $399, on sale since December at $299). The difference between the 2 devices is as follows:

The Select-4ce (ce stands for "consumer edition") is identical to the Select-4, except for the following:

* No RS-232 port

* We only include the Simple, 2-button remote. Note: The Pro remote with all the discrete IR codes will soon be available for sale separately from our website.


The Select-4ce will be available in volume by March 30.


----------



## TimV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This one looks pretty nice:
> 
> http://www.xtrememac.com/audio/av_cables/hdmi_switcher/
> 
> 
> It's supposed to be out next month. I think I may give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little update on this nice looking 4 port switcher from XtremeMac.
> 
> 
> This unit was supposed to start shipping this week (Feb. 1). I spoke with someone over there today and she said that it has been delayed until March. No date was given, BTW.
> 
> 
> Also, this unit does come wth an IR remote, so it should work with any IR universal remote (such as the Harmony 880).
Click to expand...


I just called to get the skinny on this switcher that was originally due in February. They are now saying that it will ship in early April. We'll see.....


----------



## srinivos

HDMI_CoInv,


I sent you a pm, maybe you didn't check. I am interested in the Radiient switch.

Do you know if the 4Ce would work with Oppo 970 & PC with DVI output? The switch will drive a Samsung DLP RPTV with DVI input.

I have tried two others, Monoprice & Sima so far & the Oppo seems to have handshaking issues with them losing signal after a few seconds. I would be very interested to see if the Radiient was tested with the Oppo 970 player.


Thanks,

Nivas


----------



## RoboRay

I'm using an Octava 5x1 and am very happy with it (although I wouldn't mind if there was a "Dim" setting for the selection LEDs).


I've also got a Gefen 1x2 splitter on the way, so I can output to a 19" LCD when I don't really need to fire up the projector. Hopefully, they'll all get along together.


----------



## vancouver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Radiient_Prez* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For those still searching for a switcher, I wanted to make the community aware of a new posting on our website today. We've introduced the Radiient Select-4ce, which we're happy to offer at $199. The Select-4 is also still offered, now at a regular price of $299 (was $399, on sale since December at $299). The difference between the 2 devices is as follows:
> 
> The Select-4ce (ce stands for "consumer edition") is identical to the Select-4, except for the following:
> 
> * No RS-232 port
> 
> * We only include the Simple, 2-button remote. Note: The Pro remote with all the discrete IR codes will soon be available for sale separately from our website.
> 
> 
> The Select-4ce will be available in volume by March 30.



any idea why DVDO charges much more then you do? Its the EXACT same product right?


Lucky I bought my DVD VS4 on sale, but I still paid $300 CDN.

http://www.radiient.com/s.nl/it.I/id...=2&category=41 

http://www.anchorbaytech.com/product...s/dvdo_vs4.php


----------



## srinivos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vancouver* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> any idea why DVDO charges much more then you do? Its the EXACT same product right?
> 
> 
> Lucky I bought my DVD VS4 on sale, but I still paid $300 CDN.
> 
> http://www.radiient.com/s.nl/it.I/id...=2&category=41
> 
> http://www.anchorbaytech.com/product...s/dvdo_vs4.php



Actually, I found both selling for $299 at my local Frys. I picked up the Radiient.


----------



## wwyjoe

For those who are getting the XtremeMac, the unit is only shipping on 20 April. FYI......


----------



## o0Lo0P0o




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wwyjoe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone used the Psyclone switcher with PS3 or Toshiba HD-DVD players? If so, please report if there're any issues. I do know the Monoprice 5X1 HDMI switcher have some problems with PS3 compatibility. Thanks!






I run a ps3 and a toshiba hd-a2 on it without issues.


----------



## stevesns69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gadgetguru1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Psyclone is not ATC....I had some issues with the one I got...returned it (no problem from BBY on that) and got the Sima from Circuit City. Works perfectly with my set-up and I'm happy now.




Can you elaborate on your problems with the switcher? I have the Psyclone and I've had no problems. I'm running a PS3 and Toshiba XA2 at 1080P and 2 other devices at 1080i. My main concern is about it passing 1080P/24 fps when the XA2 gets this in a firmware update. As far as I know the PS3 is already passing 1080P/24 fps when I'm watching Blu-ray, but this also may be an update. It doesn't seem that modern electronic equipment do what the companies say it will do until you get a dozen firmware updates done, so I may be mistaken. I hate to find out later that this switcher becomes the weakest link in my system. I still have a little bit of time before my 30 day return policy expires.


----------



## krholmberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arango1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just want to update anyone who may come across this issue.
> 
> I tried a SIMA 3x1 HDMI switcher and it works fine (you have to enable the enhanced feature). I purchased mine at CC.



It's kind of expensive... especially if you need the 5x1 unit ($399 is a bit tough to swollow). Does it allow coax or optical switching too? This would be ideal since my run after the switcher is 50'.


----------



## krholmberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dancinbear* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I opted for the 4x1 HDMI + Toslink switch from Octava because I still have a couple of devices that don't have digital video. It was a bit pricey, but it works great. If I didn't have a universal remote, I would probably really enjoy the "Smart SCAN" feature as well.



This looks cool but my run after it is 50'... so it's a no go. Too bad, my integrated doesn't have HDMI ports so it would be nice to only have to run one optical or coax digital cable instead of several.


----------



## TimV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wwyjoe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For those who are getting the XtremeMac, the unit is only shipping on 20 April. FYI......



Where did you get this info? Just curious.


----------



## wwyjoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where did you get this info? Just curious.



via email from XtremeMAC


----------



## krholmberg

Does anyone know of a 5->1 HDMI switcher that also has a COAXIAL or OPTICAL DIGITAL OUT and is speced for 1080p signals travelling a distance of 50' past the switcher? The 4->1 Octiva with TOSLINK would work except it's only speced for a 30' HDMI out.


----------



## krholmberg

With the Psychlone, can one have 4 HDMI IN and 1 HDMI OUT as well as just the TOSLINK OUT (none IN). This way, the audio signal within the HDMI cables can be sent to the receiver without the need for multiple TOSLINK Optical cables?


----------



## krholmberg

J&R sells the SIMA VA-HD31 for $129.95 and the Samsung DTB-H260F for $179.99. They charge shipping for the Samsung but not the SIMA, so if you get both (or just the SIMA), there's no shipping charge. Moreover, if you're not in NY, you don't pay sales tax. Not a bad deal







.


----------



## Relayer

When using a 2x1 hdmi switcher, is it better that the 10ft cord going into the TV is 24awg? I plan to use just the 3ft 28awg cables going into the switcher from the DVD player and Verizon box. Since the total will be 13 ft, will the 28awg be sufficient for the 10ft cord? Also, does it matter if one mixes the awg thickness when using multiple hdmi cables through a switcher?


----------



## Supermans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Relayer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When using a 2x1 hdmi switcher, is it better that the 10ft cord going into the TV is 24awg? I plan to use just the 3ft 28awg cables going into the switcher from the DVD player and Verizon box. Since the total will be 13 ft, will the 28awg be sufficient for the 10ft cord? Also, does it matter if one mixes the awg thickness when using multiple hdmi cables through a switcher?




Changing the thickness shouldn't matter at that short a lengh...The 2X1 monoprice HDMI switcher works great for me..


----------



## Kenlex

Pardon me if this has already been addressed elsewhere, but my search didn't turn up a relevant thread...


Does anyone have experiences to report with the Terk HDMI-31 3-input, 1-output HDMI switcher? Compact unit, nice price, claims to auto-sense which input is turned on.


I don't have a lot of experience with Terk products (in fact, the only Terk product I own right now is an RF-based IR signal repeater, which works well for me).


I'm looking to pick up a suitable switch this weekend, so I can start playing with my Apple TV, and this is a product carried by a nearby store.


Thanks!


(If it matters... Apple TV and Panasonic -77S DVD player into Samsung HLN-series DLP TV via HDCP-compliant DVI via HDMI-DVI adapter; spare switch input for future expansion)


----------



## Bokasmo

I got rid of my Gefen 3:1 switcher last night! It was always downrezing my cable box to 480i when switching to it from another source; Oppo DVD or XA2.


Also took about 3mins for it to give me a video image when I switched to the XA2.


Went to the Gefen 4:1 switcher, but that failed miserably, so I went back to the 3:1....until....


....


my Radiient 4:1 switcher came in.


Got it hooked up, and the XA2 pass a signal immediately. No more waiting 3+mins for an image to appear (passing 1080p).


Oppo image came up just fine.


When switching back to the Comcast Motorola box, NO MORE DOWN-REZZING! AWESOME!


One minor problem though. When I switch from Cable to the Oppo I get a a tainted green screen over the regular image. When I switch from the HD player to the Oppo, it works fine. Very Weird indeed.


No biggie, as the pros were way higher than using that Gefen. Further, I setup a toggle of sorts thru my Pronto, so when I switch from Cable to Oppo, it actually goes to the HD, then to the Oppo. Take a few seconds longer, but I don't have to hit anymore buttons than just 1.


I'd say a HUGE thumbs up for the Radiient HDMI switcher.


I'll be getting a Blu-ray player soon, so I'll report about how it handles that connection. Should be fine, since it handles the XA HD DVD player w/ no probs.


----------



## maddogmc

I had a strange problem with the Monoprice 5x1 today.


It has worked flawlessly since I installed it with a Motorola cable box, OTA receiver and HD-A2. I was changing back and forth between the OTA receiver and the cable box when it suddenly started reporting no HDCP and would blank the cable signal after 5-10 seconds. I cycled the power on the cable box to no avail. After cycling the power on the switcher, the problem disappeared.


----------



## capwkidd

Ok, I read through the entire thread, but I am not clear one thing:

For the HDMI switches that have optical/coaxial (RCA) digital audio cables, IF you connect a device, say an Apple TV for example, if I connect it to one of theses switches, only using the HDMI cable, will the switch output the digital audio portion out of the optical/coax audio out, to send to my pre-amp? Thanks.....


----------



## whitefox

Tested two psyclone 4x1 units (with the toslink). Works great with the motorola hd cable box and the ps3, but the oppo has serious horizontal line issues. Both units were like this. If I didn't connect anything except the oppo, the image was fine, but pluggin the cable box and ps3 caused havoc on the oppo's image.


Very disappointed. It seems like a great unit for the price, but if it can't work with the Oppo 971, the Psyclone has to go back.


----------



## Legairre

Had the same problem with a Psyclone, PS3 and Oppo 971. I couldn't even get the picture from the oppo to display and other times it had lines. I'm going to try a Sima 3x1 later in the week.


----------



## Kenlex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kenlex* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone have experiences to report with the Terk HDMI-31 3-input, 1-output HDMI switcher? Compact unit, nice price, claims to auto-sense which input is turned on.



Over the weekend I purchased and installed the switch I asked about in my previous post on this thread. So far, works fine with my Panny upconverting DVD player, AppleTV, and Samsung DLP TV (w/ DVI).


I'm using a 9' HDMI-DVI cable to the TV, and 3' HDMI cables between the switch and the other two devices. I plan to use the third port on the switch occasionally with a laptop computer that has a DVI output, and bought an extra HDMI-DVI cable for that purpose.


The switch auto-senses the DVD player and AppleTV as advertised. Switching times are not fast, but, then, I'm changing from one activity to another, so no big deal for me. HDCP handshaking seems to proceed as normal.


Haven't noticed any video impairments.


The unit is extremely compact, small enough to sit next to an AppleTV atop a standard-width AV component. Has blue LEDs that are not overly bright. One indicates auto-sense is on (you can turn it off...) and three others indicate which source is selected.


Has a plastic base that slides off, revealing screw slots for mounting to a surface. Not a bad idea, considering how compact the thing is. Clever industrial design.


I'll post again if it proves troublesome in any way.


I don't have an Oppo player to try it with, sorry!


----------



## TimV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This one looks pretty nice:
> 
> http://www.xtrememac.com/audio/av_cables/switcher/
> 
> 
> It's supposed to be out next month. I think I may give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little update on this nice looking 4 port switcher from XtremeMac.
> 
> 
> This unit was supposed to start shipping this week (Feb. 1). I spoke with someone over there today and she said that it has been delayed until March. No date was given, BTW.
> 
> 
> Also, this unit does come wth an IR remote, so it should work with any IR universal remote (such as the Harmony 880).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just called to get the skinny on this switcher that was originally due in February. They are now saying that it will ship in early April. We'll see.....
Click to expand...


April 16 is the current ship date for this one. We're getting closer.....


----------



## 111R




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Legairre* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Had the same problem with a Psyclone, PS3 and Oppo 971. I couldn't even get the picture from the oppo to display and other times it had lines. I'm going to try a Sima 3x1 later in the week.




That's a bummer about the 971. I have the 981 and it works great with the Psyclone.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arango1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just want to update anyone who may come across this issue.
> 
> I tried a SIMA 3x1 HDMI switcher and it works fine (you have to enable the enhanced feature). I purchased mine at CC.



The SIMA HDMI switches are pieces of crap. They put out weak signals and fall apart easily at 1080p. They work fine at 1080i, but thats not really what they are supposed to do, now is it?


----------



## SledgeHammer

Careful guys, alot of the HDMI parts (switchers, couplers, adapters, wall plates, etc.) out there on the market these days *WILL NOT* pass 1080p signals very well, if at all. Not really relevant to a lot of people since most have 720p ("768p") TVs, but for those of us with 1080p TVs, this is crucial.


I've tested an "L" connector which can't handle 1080p.


I've tested 2 sets of wall plates (with a 3rd coming this Tuesday), the first set couldn't do 1080p, the 2nd set could do it "barely" unless you introduced something like an HDMI switcher.


I've tested the Terk HDMI repeater which couldn't do 1080p.


I've tested the SIMA switch, that one couldn't do 1080p without sparkles. I've got the Gefen 3x1 switch coming Monday.


----------



## Darian

Everyone... here is an idea... when you list off whether a switch is good or bad or works or not... you should really include.


1. What is attached to it.

2. The entire signal path.


For example... here is a system that worked.

Motorola HDMI Dual Tuner DVR from Comcast

Toshiba HDMI DVD, Sony HDMI DVD, Panasonic HDMI (All of the above have been used like this)

PS3

Game port that can also accept DVI.

KEY DIGITAL HDMI 441


Moto DVR ----->

PS3 -----------> Key Digital HDMI -------> Samsung DLP, Infocus SPxxxs, JVC RS-1.

DVD (list) ----->

GamePort ---->


This works. Pull the plug out with it on and it still works. Switching works every time!


Same setup


Moto DVR ----->

PS3 -----------> Gefen HDMI -------> Samsung DLP, Infocus SPxxxs, JVC RS-1.

DVD (list) ----->

GamePort ---->


Pull the plug and the cable box is screwed! You have to disconnect and reconnect it to get it to work again. Sometimes when you switch to cable it wont hand shake and the cable box will flash a few times...


Why you ask... because the firmware in a Motobox can not work with a repeater...


Hook up that same system...

Moto DVR ----->

PS3 -----------> Marantz SR7001 HDMI -------> Samsung DLP, Infocus SPxxxs, JVC RS-1.

DVD (list) ----->

GamePort ---->


As soon as you select Cable you will see a warning from the cable box telling you that you can't do this and must change to component. Then it shuts off the picture.


Take the output of the Key Digital into the Marantz and you will get this error.


Moto DVR ----->

PS3 -----------> Key Digital HDMI -------> Marantz ---> Samsung DLP, Infocus SPxxxs, JVC RS-1.

DVD (list) ----->

GamePort ---->

Doesn't work as stated above.


Directv HR20 ->

PS3 -----------> Key Digital HDMI -------> Samsung DLP, Infocus SPxxxs, JVC RS-1.

DVD (list) ----->

GamePort ---->


WORKS!


Directv HR20 ->

PS3 -----------> Marantz SR7001 HDMI -------> Samsung DLP, Infocus SPxxxs, JVC RS-1.

DVD (list) ----->

GamePort ---->


WORKS!


HS20.. depends what version it is...


----------



## Bokasmo




> Quote:
> I've got the Gefen 3x1 switch coming Monday.



I just got rid of my Gefen 3:1 for a Radiient 4:1.


The Gefen 3:1 worked for me, but it was bugged as it took 3mins to come up with a video image.

*SETUP ROUTE :* _XA2 (@1080p) --->>> GEFEN 3:1 --->>> Mitsu HC5000 projector_


The Radiient handles all 3 sources for me and I expect it'll handle my future Blu-ray player as well.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bokasmo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got rid of my Gefen 3:1 for a Radiient 4:1.
> 
> 
> The Gefen 3:1 worked for me, but it was bugged as it took 3mins to come up with a video image.
> 
> *SETUP ROUTE :* _XA2 (@1080p) --->>> GEFEN 3:1 --->>> Mitsu HC5000 projector_
> 
> 
> The Radiient handles all 3 sources for me and I expect it'll handle my future Blu-ray player as well.



Well, if it takes 3 mins to come up with a pic, then it can go right back where it came from. The SIMA switch I have takes about 2 to 3 seconds, even that borders on unacceptable. 3 mins is just outright outrageous.


----------



## mdrums

Is Geffen the only company that has a 4x2 HDMI switch?


My Sim2 HT300e projector only has 1 HDMI input and I have 3 sources that can out put HDMI (dirctv sat receiver, PS3 and Toshiba hd-dvd player) plus I have a Pioneer Elite plasma that I would like to out out signals to thus I need a 3or 4 in to a 2 out HDMI switcher...correct?


----------



## Darian

dtronics has a 4x2


Have not tried it yet.


----------



## REFLEX

I don't use it anymore but my Monoprice 5x1 acted up before I got my newer receiver.... my motorola box was to blame I think though, it didn't like having the "middle man" between its self and the receiver. HDCP kicked in so while I still was using it I had to go to Component... which I still use.. for the cable box... got sick of "HD Lite" through cable.... far too much compression/macroblocking on my end.


----------



## Supermans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> April 16 is the current ship date for this one. We're getting closer.....




Any official word as to the ship-date on the xtrememac HDMI 4X1 switcher?


----------



## mdrums




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> dtronics has a 4x2
> 
> 
> Have not tried it yet.



It's $170 more than the Geffen 4x2. Yikes! It looks like the Geffen too....major mark up?


----------



## TimV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Supermans* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any official word as to the ship-date on the xtrememac HDMI 4X1 switcher?



As of April 5 the ship date was April 16. I don't know if it has slipped since. One could always give them a call.


----------



## RGrim

This may be a little expensive for some but it sure solves the lack of 7.1 analog inputs on most receivers if using multiple 7.1 devices. Just thought I'd share.

http://www.zektor.com/mas71/index.html


----------



## Supermans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As of April 5 the ship date was April 16. I don't know if it has slipped since. One could always give them a call.




It's April 17th and they haven't shipped. Now they are pushing it even further... They say May 10th now.. Hope this trend doesn't continue or else I am going to cancel.


----------



## TimV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Supermans* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's April 17th and they haven't shipped. Now they are pushing it even further... They say May 10th now.. Hope this trend doesn't continue or else I am going to cancel.



Ugh. Good thing I don't need one of these things now.


I guess this could be a blessing in disguise. I've been wanting to get a BDP-S1 to go with my HD-XA1. I can't get one (the BDP), though, until I get an HDMI switcher.


Hopefully, by the time the XtremeMac HDMI switcher ships, the BDP-S1 will be at a slightly more comfortable price point. We'll see.


----------



## elove




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Careful guys, alot of the HDMI parts (switchers, couplers, adapters, wall plates, etc.) out there on the market these days *WILL NOT* pass 1080p signals very well, if at all. Not really relevant to a lot of people since most have 720p ("768p") TVs, but for those of us with 1080p TVs, this is crucial.
> 
> 
> I've tested an "L" connector which can't handle 1080p.
> 
> 
> I've tested 2 sets of wall plates (with a 3rd coming this Tuesday), the first set couldn't do 1080p, the 2nd set could do it "barely" unless you introduced something like an HDMI switcher.
> 
> 
> I've tested the Terk HDMI repeater which couldn't do 1080p.
> 
> 
> I've tested the SIMA switch, that one couldn't do 1080p without sparkles. I've got the Gefen 3x1 switch coming Monday.




Thanks for this information, I was about to buy the SIMA for my setup (Samsung HLS 1080P DLP, Denon 2930CI 1080P).


Do you or anyone else know of any HDMI switchers that actually do 1080P (i.e., tested and confirmed) and not just say it.



Thanks again.


----------



## uscg6870

i want to hook up my new Samsung HDMI HDTV to my cable box and need a HDMI cable I see them for $5 to $150 and they say there is no Difference?? I only need a short cable less than 6 feet ,, can anyone enlighten me on this ??

Thanks


----------



## giomania




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elove* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for this information, I was about to buy the SIMA for my setup (Samsung HLS 1080P DLP, Denon 2930CI 1080P).
> 
> 
> Do you or anyone else know of any HDMI switchers that actually do 1080P (i.e., tested and confirmed) and not just say it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again.



I think the Radience (sp?) works pretty well. Designed by HDMI engineers, I think.


Mark


----------



## elove

Here is a link to a review by Audioholics of the Radiient Select 4 HDMI Switcher.

http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/c...iient-select-4


----------



## penngray

whats the time frame for a 8x8 HDMI switcher?


My house is 100% HD over component analog cables right now and I have 8 sources/8 zones. I can switch/share any source to any zone with my Autopatch Matrix switch. Really awesome stuff that I put in myself.


When all this "control" crap hits the fan, I guess I will need to convert to HDMI. I have cat5e running everywhere so I will be going HDMI over cat5e, I will just need a matrix switch for that.


----------



## meli

Just noticed that Monoprice has a new 4x1 switcher (rev. 2.5).


* Supports 480i, 480p, 720i, 720p, 1080i and 1080p resolution.


----------



## Johnny Canuck1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just noticed that Monoprice has a new 4x1 switcher (rev. 2.5).
> 
> 
> * Supports 480i, 480p, 720i, 720p, 1080i and 1080p resolution.



Well the 5X1 switcher (rev. 2.5) is HDMI 1.2a compliant meaning it can handle:

-up to 165Mpixels/sec video (1080p60Hz or UXGA) and 8-channel/192kHz/24-bit audio (in PCM format)

-support for DVD Audio.

-support for One Bit Audio, used on Super Audio CDs, up to 8 channels.


However it doesn't have support for new HDMI 1.3 features like:

-increases single-link bandwidth to 340 MHz (10.2 Gbps)

-supports 30-bit, 36-bit, and 48-bit xvYCC with Deep Color or over one billion colors, up from 24-bit sRGB or YCbCr in previous versions.

-Incorporates automatic audio syncing (lip sync) capability.

-Supports output of Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio streams for external decoding by AV receivers.[



So I wonder what the revision 4x1 switcher (rev. 2.5) brings new to the table ....


I still think that based on price I'd rather get the monoprice.com switch until there are a lot of HDMI 1.3a devices out there (particular receivers and HD/BlueRay DVD players) so we can adequately test 1.3 HDMI compliant switchers (like the Radiient product)....


----------



## netfish5

Hi. I'm the person handling tech support for monoprice at the moment. Our new 4 way switch, PID#2721, has been tested to be compatible with a lot more devices than the older switches. I've personally tried it with the OPPO 981 and PS3 and had no problems. And there doesn't seem to be limitations regarding which input a particular device needs to be connected to.


With regard to HDMI 1.3 Specs, the switch hasn't been certified to that level yet. So I don't know. However, according to the HDMI org website, 1.3 is not a requirement for Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD.


This is taken from their website:


Q: Do I need v1.3 HDMI to hear the new Dolby TrueHD and DTS Master HD audio content on HD-DVD or BluRay players?


No. The Dolby TrueHD, Dolby Digita Plus, and DTS-HS Master Audio can be decoded by the playback device into multi-channel Pulse Code Modulation (PCM) digital audio streams, which is an audio format standard that can be sent over any version of HDMI. In fact, all versions of HDMI can support up to 8 channels of PCM audio at 192kHz, 24 bits per samples.


----------



## Supermans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ugh. Good thing I don't need one of these things now.
> 
> 
> I guess this could be a blessing in disguise. I've been wanting to get a BDP-S1 to go with my HD-XA1. I can't get one (the BDP), though, until I get an HDMI switcher.
> 
> 
> Hopefully, by the time the XtremeMac HDMI switcher ships, the BDP-S1 will be at a slightly more comfortable price point. We'll see.




I'll be recieving the XtremeMac hdmi switcher no later than April 30th. It is supposed to be HDMI 1.3 compliant and the HDMI cables that I purchased from them are tested to HDMI 1.3 specs. Their customer service people have said they have tested the switcher with the PS3 and various Oppo's and that it works 100% with them on any port.


I will be able to 100% tell you if this is an accurate statement or simply hype the moment I get it. I do plan on getting an HDMI 1.3 reciever as more become available so at that point I will be able to confirm wether or not the audio works 100% with it...


I would have gotten the monoprice switcher had it not had all these problems from users... However XtremeMac's being 1.3 certified makes the extra money worth it if it indeed works...

http://www.xtrememac.com/audio/av_ca...ison_chart.php 


Above is their HDMI 1.3 cable chart saying they are the only ones who truly tested them as 1.3 compiant...


----------



## Legairre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *netfish5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi. I'm the person handling tech support for monoprice at the moment. Our new 4 way switch, PID#2721, has been tested to be compatible with a lot more devices than the older switches. I've personally tried it with the OPPO 981 and PS3 and had no problems. And there doesn't seem to be limitations regarding which input a particular device needs to be connected to.



Netfish5 can you tell me if the new switcher works with PS3 and a Sanyo Z2 projector? The old one wouldn't even display a picture all I'd get is a blank screen. If the answer is yes then you've just sold one.


----------



## Johnny Canuck1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *netfish5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi. I'm the person handling tech support for monoprice at the moment. Our new 4 way switch, PID#2721, has been tested to be compatible with a lot more devices than the older switches. I've personally tried it with the OPPO 981 and PS3 and had no problems. And there doesn't seem to be limitations regarding which input a particular device needs to be connected to.
> 
> 
> With regard to HDMI 1.3 Specs, the switch hasn't been certified to that level yet. So I don't know. However, according to the HDMI org website, 1.3 is not a requirement for Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD.
> 
> 
> This is taken from their website:
> 
> 
> Q: Do I need v1.3 HDMI to hear the new Dolby TrueHD and DTS Master HD audio content on HD-DVD or BluRay players?
> 
> 
> No. The Dolby TrueHD, Dolby Digita Plus, and DTS-HS Master Audio can be decoded by the playback device into multi-channel Pulse Code Modulation (PCM) digital audio streams, which is an audio format standard that can be sent over any version of HDMI. In fact, all versions of HDMI can support up to 8 channels of PCM audio at 192kHz, 24 bits per samples.




Thank you for that information, it is very helpful.


Until Simplayhd.com starts certifying some switches (and cables) with HDMI 1.3 logos, I think that for the price the best thing to do is buy a monoprice 4X1 switch (since it has the latest revision), and then when everything gets sorted out (which could take a while considering HDMI 1.3 receivers haven't reallys started hitting the market!) you could always recoup part of the price of the monoprice switch by selling it and upgrading to a new one.


I think it's too risky paying $200+ dollars on other switches that may not be up to standard in the long run...


----------



## netfish5




> Quote:
> Netfish5 can you tell me if the new switcher works with PS3 and a Sanyo Z2 projector? The old one wouldn't even display a picture all I'd get is a blank screen. If the answer is yes then you've just sold one.



Since I don't have a Sanyo Z2 to test with, I can't say for sure. It works fine between a PS3 and an InFocus IN72 as well as a Sony Bravia LCD and a Visio LCD Monitor.


----------



## almazza

Hello, I saw this asked earlier in the thread but didn't see an answer; Should I be able to plug devices (SA8300HD,Oppo 981-HD) into an HD switch then to my receiver (Onkyo TX674) then to my TV (Samsung Plasma). I would imagine this would be ok since most people want to pass audio to their receiver via HDMI, but wanted to make sure.


Thanks


Adam


----------



## Legairre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *netfish5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since I don't have a Sanyo Z2 to test with, I can't say for sure. It works fine between a PS3 and an InFocus IN72 as well as a Sony Bravia LCD and a Visio LCD Monitor.



Thanks for your reply. Unfortunately for me it's the same response I received from tech support when I tried the 5x1 switch and it didn't work with the PS3 and Z2 combo. I guess I'll just have to try a Sigma from CC so I can return it locally and without paying return shipping if it doesn't work. Hopefully it will work or someone else with a Z2 will report that it works with the new rev 2.5 switcher.


BTW could you tell me if the Rev 2.5 works with any Sanyo projectors?


----------



## mikethewxguy

Okay, my first 1080p capable projector will be here on Monday (the Epson Home Cinema 1080)..and I have a few HDMI questions I want to run by you guys...


Setup will be:

*Epson 1080p PJ*

*Onkyo 605 Receiver* (on pre-order)


(w/ the following 2 items connecting to Onkyo 605 via HDMI)


1. *HD-DVD* (Toshiba AX2)

2. *Blu Ray* (Sony PS3)

*Monoprice 5x1 HDMI switch*


(w/ the following 3 items connecting to the HDMI switch via HDMI)


1. *DIRECTV HD-DVR*

2. *XBOX 360 Elite*

3. *Alienware HTPC*

4. *Onkyo 605* (for HD-DVD / Blu Ray)


Does this seem like the way to go? Do get the best audio - I would need to connect the HD DVD and Blu Ray players to the Onkyo first, correct? And then run the HDMI out from the Onkyo to the Monoprice switch?


Can the Monoprice switch give me the HDMI deep color (1.3)? Or do I need to upgrade to a better more capable switch?


Many thanks!


Mike


----------



## Supermans

The Xtrememac HDMI switcher should be coming in anytime this week according to the company's phone support. Apparently the HDMI switchers are still in customs awaiting release. I have homelan security to thank for the delay, which I don't mind one bit...


----------



## PlexShaw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Supermans* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Xtrememac HDMI switcher should be coming in anytime this week according to the company's phone support. Apparently the HDMI switchers are still in customs awaiting release. I have homelan security to thank for the delay, which I don't mind one bit...



I'm in the UK and got mine from Amazon UK today. I've got an Oppo 981HD and UK PlayStation 3 hooked up to it at the moment and from my brief usage, it seems to work just fine. Looks great too.


----------



## Aenima99x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almazza* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello, I saw this asked earlier in the thread but didn't see an answer; Should I be able to plug devices (SA8300HD,Oppo 981-HD) into an HD switch then to my receiver (Onkyo TX674) then to my TV (Samsung Plasma). I would imagine this would be ok since most people want to pass audio to their receiver via HDMI, but wanted to make sure.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Adam



I was just wondering the same thing.....anyone?


----------



## rwestley

You should be able to do it with the right switch. Try the new Monoprice 4x1 switch v 2.5.

The 5x1 has issues with the Oppo 981 but the 4x1 seems to work fine since it has only one chip.


----------



## Supermans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PlexShaw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm in the UK and got mine from Amazon UK today. I've got an Oppo 981HD and UK PlayStation 3 hooked up to it at the moment and from my brief usage, it seems to work just fine. Looks great too.




Yes, I got mine today and it works so far perfect with the PS3, DVPNS75H and my PC. I had them all turned on and was able to switch no problem.


----------



## TimV

Good news about the XtremeMac unit finally shipping.


I was all set to get one for my three HDMI sources (HD-XA1, BDP-S1 & HD DVR) until my receiver died.


Now I have to wait and see if it can be fixed. I may just end up getting a new HDMI switching receiver.


----------



## Splotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krholmberg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With the Psychlone, can one have 4 HDMI IN and 1 HDMI OUT as well as just the TOSLINK OUT (none IN). This way, the audio signal within the HDMI cables can be sent to the receiver without the need for multiple TOSLINK Optical cables?




Hello:


I didn't see an answer to this. Did you ever find a switch that will do this?


Splotto


----------



## max fx

netfish5,


Hi, I recently purchased the Monoprice 4x1 HDMI switch to toggle between my Scientific Atlantic DVR/STB and a recently purchased OPPO DV981-HD DVD player to a Samsung DVI DLP TV. The switch passes the STB just fine, but except for first powering up the DVD player when it displays the OPPO logo, the TV returns a 'No Line Connection" message for the DVD player. The DVD player works fine when connected directly to the TV with a HDMI-DVI cable.


I've tried swapping different HDMI cables between the DVD and switch, putting the DVD on different input ports of the switch and different DVD output modes (480p, 720p, 1080i) all with no success. Is there something else I can try?


----------



## Legairre

max, netfish5 stated that he himself has used the "new" 4x1 switch with the 981 player. Is your switch the new 4x1 switch, if it is then it sounds like his testing may be flawed.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *netfish5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi. I'm the person handling tech support for monoprice at the moment. Our new 4 way switch, PID#2721, has been tested to be compatible with a lot more devices than the older switches. I've personally tried it with the OPPO 981 and PS3 and had no problems. And there doesn't seem to be limitations regarding which input a particular device needs to be connected to.


----------



## max fx

Legairre,


I believe it is the same switch (PID: #2721) with the v2.5 firmware. There may be something in his setup that is critical to operation, that I'm missing.


----------



## Legairre

You might be right maybe he had something in his setup he didn't mention in his post. Are you sure the cable is OK? How about the display what TV or projector are you using?


----------



## max fx

The TV is a rear projection HLM507W. It's been a great set since its purchase in Dec 2002. I replaced the cable with a spare 2Meter I had. I even changed it with the STB cable that has been working just fine. I still have a feeling it's an HDMI handshaking issue.


----------



## videophiles09

just got the xtrememac hdmi switch. it works great without a glitch if connected directly to tv.


i've it connected to a sony receiver via hdmi, and i still can't get it work with my hddvd & bluray players!!! no video/audio at all!!!


is it happening to anyone???


----------



## max fx

I've also tried a PureAV 3x1 Switch with about the same result. I'm a bit leary about buying more switches until i'm fairly assured they'll work. I would also ask netfish5 if the monoprice 2x1 manual switch would have an advantage? It looks like a passive device. I'm wondering if it would just pass on the HDCP handshaking to the device downstream.


----------



## maddogpilot

FYI I had issues with the older Monoprice and did not want to wait for the firmware fix/replacement. I have a SIMA 3x1 that is working just fine.


See also:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=804014 


Good luck!


----------



## max fx

maddogpilot,


I really appreciate your input and will definitely consider the SIMA. Stlill hoping to hear something positive from Belkin or Monoprice. Oppo did respond a little while ago with the recommendation to try the port nearest the power input, otherwise had no solution.


----------



## jarsofwei

Hi all, I've been catching up with this thread. I just bought a PS3 and decided I needed to get an HDMI switch. I also have an oppo dv-970hd. I originally was going to buy a monoprice 4x1 rev 2.5 switch, but was worried about compatibility and ended up picking up the xtremehd 4x1 switch. J&R has a good price on it right now and I work nearby, so I grabbed one up.


I plan to hook up the PS3 and oppo 970 through the xtremehd switch into my Panasonic XR-57 receiver, and subsequently out to my Samsung LCD. I'm waiting on delivery of the cables, but I will post with my results as soon as I give them a try - probably thursday or friday.


Just wanted to offer my support to this thread so we could all hopefully buy the right components for our needs.


----------



## TimV

I ordered the XtremeMac switcher over the weekend for ~$75 delivered. I got the tracking number yesterday and the unit arrives on Thursday.


I'll report back after I have everything hooked up.


----------



## Supermans




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I ordered the XtremeMac switcher over the weekend for ~$75 delivered. I got the tracking number yesterday and the unit arrives on Thursday.
> 
> 
> I'll report back after I have everything hooked up.




How'd you get it for that low a price?


----------



## rwestley

I just got the Monoprice 4x1 switcher and it works great with everthing I have tried with it including the PS3, The Oppo 981, and the Toshiba A2


----------



## TimV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Supermans* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How'd you get it for that low a price?



Froogle.

http://www.google.com/products?q=xtr...um=1&scoring=p


----------



## TimV

I received my XtremeMac HDMI switcher yesterday (along with my AVR-5700 that was out being repaired







).


My HDMI sources include a Comcast HD DVR, a Toshiba HD-XA1 HD DVD player and a Sony BDP-S1 Blu-ray Disc player. My display is a Panasonic TH-50PH9UK 50" plasma.


Between the sources and the switcher I used 3' monoprice HDMI cables (~$4.50 ea). Between the switcher and the source I used a 50' HDMI cable from pccables (~$80).


After connecting up everything, and adding the switcher to my Harmony 880 and it's list of activities, everything works perfectly. I had no problems at all.


I must say I am very pleased with this unit. Good job XtremeMac! It was worth the wait.


----------



## jarsofwei

TimV, glad to hear it worked out for you. I just set up my XtremeHD HDMI Switcher today and it did not work for me. Here's my setup


Panasonic SA-XR57 receiver

Samsung LN-S3251D LCD TV

Playstation 3

Oppo DV-970HD DVD player


Spoke to Wil from XtremeMac, and he was apologetic but they of course can't do anything for me. Looks like I'll have to try out other switchers. Anyone have any suggestions? I'm thinking either a MonoPrice 4x1 or a Sima switch. Hmm. Tough luck for me I guess..


----------



## freyes

I hope this is where I should post my question - 1st post.

I've tried to find an answer to my question, but have so far come up empty handed.

I would like an HDMI switch, but so far have not found one that works.

Here is my setup:

1. Panasonic TH-50PX75U - Audio out hooked to Panny receiver

2. Dish TV 622 HD satellite box - hooked to HDMI 1

3. PC with a DVI card - Hooked to HDMI 2 with Monoprice DVI-HDMI cable

4. Panasonic SC-PT950 receiver with DVD player - Presently not hooked up (HDMI out only)

5. My son has an X-Box 360 - hooked to Component on Plasma TV

6. He also has a PS3 with HDMI not hooked to anything - HDMI out

7. Harmony 880 remote.


This setup works, but is inconvenient, when I want to hook the PS3 or the DVD on the receiver up to the Plasma. I have to unplug either the Dish box or the HTPC.

I purchased the Monoprice 4X1 switch, but could not get anything to work properly. I left the Dish box in HDMI port 1, and switched everything else in port 2. Nothing worked.

I then left the PC in HDMI port 2, and switched everything from port 1. Same problem.


I returned the monoprice switch last month, as it did not work. This is the 3rd switch I have purchased, with all the same results. Does anyone know how to make my setup work. I heard about a DVI loopback connector, but do not know if I need this device for the PC. It looks like I need a switch for at least 3 devices. Monoprice offered to send their 5 port switch, but I decided to stop the switch switch, until I got smarter.


All help will be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TimV

Do the problems some people keep having stem from HDCP handshaking issues? I am just curious.


----------



## jarsofwei

Tim, that's what Wil from XtremeMac told me. The HDMI standard is a terribly implemented standard and handshaking form device to device is inconsistent, at best.


----------



## Sonisame

I was wondering if someone knows the fix of the EDID issue I am having with dvi port on my pc (EVGA 7600GT video card) to a 2 port manual/passive HDMI/DVI switcher connected to projector via HDMI cable. I have Motorola 6416 cable box connected via hdmi as the other input of switch.


I also tried Qres but had no luck in getting PC display on the projector(Mits HD1000U) on boot or after switching inputs. Will a monoprice hdmi switch with equalizer solve EDID issue's or do I also need a EDID doctor(monoprice) to get the digital switching going with this setup?


Sonisame


----------



## rwestley

I spent a few hours yesterday rewiring my system using the new 4x1 Monoprice switch. I had previously used the 5x1 switch and the only problem I had with the 5x1 switch was with the Oppo 981 not working. I did have to use the PS3 on input 5 to get it to work with the 5x1 switch. The 4x1 switch works with the Oppo, the PS3, the Toshiba XA2 going to a Panasonic X57 receiver input. The output is going to a Panasonic AE900. Monoprice has pointed out that this switcher is made by a different supplier and uses only one chip for switching. If you can get away with 4 inputs it might be the switch for you. The price is great. I just have to find the codes for my Harmony remote.


----------



## Legairre

rwestley, are you using the new 4x1 or the old one?


----------



## jarsofwei

rwestley, that's great news to hear! i have the same X57 receiver and I think that was what may have been causing problems for me with the xtrememac hdmi switcher. i'm returning that one and i have a monoprice 4x1 on the way. i'm expecting it on wednesday and i'll hopefully post a more successful result then!


and Legairre: I think rwestley said that he's using the new 4x1 switch


----------



## DasRaven




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jarsofwei* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> rwestley, that's great news to hear! i have the same X57 receiver and I think that was what may have been causing problems for me with the xtrememac hdmi switcher. i'm returning that one and i have a monoprice 4x1 on the way. i'm expecting it on wednesday and i'll hopefully post a more successful result then!
> 
> 
> and Legairre: I think rwestley said that he's using the new 4x1 switch



I'll be picking this up for $50 instead of a new 3/1 receiver for $400. I still love my XR57 anyway.


----------



## rwestley

I do think the problem was with the receiver. I have an Oppo 981 and they also said that they had to make modifications to get it to work with the x57. I was really happy to get the 4x1 Monoprice switch that works fine for me. The 4x1 switch is made by a different supplier for Monoprice and uses only one chip. If you are using a Harmony remote you will have to teach the comands from the switch to it. (This is no problem.) I also just noticed that the price has gone done to $50 making for another great buy.


----------



## jarsofwei




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I do think the problem was with the receiver. I have an Oppo 981 and they also said that they had to make modifications to get it to work with the x57. I was really happy to get the 4x1 Monoprice switch that works fine for me. The 4x1 switch is made by a different supplier for Monoprice and uses only one chip. If you are using a Harmony remote you will have to teach the comands from the switch to it. (This is no problem.) I also just noticed that the price has gone done to $50 making for another great buy.



I'm thrilled to report that the monoprice 4x1 rev 2.5 switcher worked perfectly with my set up. If the x57 receiver was a problem, monoprice's supplier worked it out. I'm more than thrilled! only thing is those pesky LED lights are TOO bright! wer'e thinking of electrical taping it to cover it up. Anyway, once again, here's my setup


Panasonic SA-XR57 receiver

Samsung LN-S3251D LCD TV

Playstation 3

Oppo DV-970HD DVD player


Monoprice 4x1 rev 2.5 switcher


works!


----------



## rwestley

I agree the LED lights are too bright but if that is the only issue I will be very happy. I just put of piece of taple over the lights and everything is fine. At the new price of $50 this 4x1 switch is a great buy.


----------



## jarsofwei

I agree. I had to put a piece of scotch tape on top of the lights and even blackened in the areas over the lights with a sharpie. And as for that obnoxious red power light, I used a small square of electrical tape. It's ugly, but from afar, you can't tell. Too bad the XtremeHD switch didn't work out for me, as that was definitely more aesthetically pleasing.


Still, it's a joy to have hdmi switching working finally.


----------



## rwestley

Glad everything is working. I have used a filter out of the free swatch filter book available from Lee to block some of the light output. Works great.


----------



## elove




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *srinivos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually, I found both selling for $299 at my local Frys. I picked up the Radiient.




Is the Radiient Switcher working for you. I am considering this one. Any feedback would be appreciated. What components do you have connected to it?


I will be using it with my Samsung HLS 6187W, D* HD receiver, Denon 2930, Toshiba XA-2.


Thanks!


----------



## chrishicks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whitefox* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Tested two psyclone 4x1 units (with the toslink). Works great with the motorola hd cable box and the ps3, but the oppo has serious horizontal line issues. Both units were like this. If I didn't connect anything except the oppo, the image was fine, but pluggin the cable box and ps3 caused havoc on the oppo's image.
> 
> 
> Very disappointed. It seems like a great unit for the price, but if it can't work with the Oppo 971, the Psyclone has to go back.



does anyone have the Oppo 971 working with the Psyclone? I just received my new cables(monoprice of course







) today so I finally hooked up my PS3, 360 Elite, XA1 and the 971 to the Psyclone and the Oppo is kinda flaky. it seems to work with 480p(I let a DVD play for about 2min. and noticed 0 issues in this time) but with 720p/1080i I get either some horizontal line issues or a static bar(imagine snow on a blank tv channel) that is about 40% of the bottom of the screen. it doesn't stay though. it just comes and goes in flashes.


I'd hate to have to return the Psyclone since it was a gift from the wife(we all know the wife issues in regards to our home theaters







). my setup looks like this:


Oppo - DVI-HDMI --> Psyclone switch --> HDMI-DVI directly to my Toshiba 57HX93


----------



## Legairre

I had the same problem with a Psyclone, PS3 and Oppo 971. I couldn't even get the picture from the Oppo to display and other times it had lines. The PS3 worked fine but the Oppo 971 was a no go with the Psyclone.


----------



## invarient




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elove* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is the Radiient Switcher working for you. I am considering this one. Any feedback would be appreciated. What components do you have connected to it?
> 
> 
> I will be using it with my Samsung HLS 6187W, D* HD receiver, Denon 2930, Toshiba XA-2.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I have a Radiient Select-4ce switcher. It works with my OPPO DV-981HD and Akai 42 in. 1080p LCD.


----------



## Bokasmo

Ditto. The Radiient solved all my probs! Great HDMI switchers, made by one of the founding fathers of HDMI...


----------



## Supermans

The Xtreme Mac switcher has given me 0 problems so far with my PS3, HD-A2, and Sony DVP-NS75H as well as my HTPC's... It is cheaper than the Radiient and works just the same..


----------



## bokingwen

Does anyone have problem with Philips DVP-5980 with the Monoprice 5x1 HDMI switch? When I connect the DVP-5980 to the Monoprice 5x1 switch I got a "displayed connected - non HDCP complaint" message and than the TV screen will start to flash between from the movie to the white static screen every 3 or 4 seconds.


Everythings seems to work fine I have PS3, Direct TV, Panasonic S95 connected to the switch for about 8 months and everything seems to be working fine. I also test by connecting my Philips DVP-5980 directly to my Syntex 37" TV and it works fine. Anyone have idea on how to fix this?


----------



## BizarroTerl

I recently purchased the Monoprice 5x1 switch. It works very well, no problems. The lights are a little bright.


If any airline planes need replacement landing lights I highly recommend the Monoprice!


----------



## Splotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BizarroTerl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently purchased the Monoprice 5x1 switch. It works very well, no problems. The lights are a little bright.
> 
> 
> If any airline planes need replacement landing lights I highly recommend the Monoprice!



I will second that. I have the monoprice 5x1 and it works like a charm.


Splotto


----------



## Rayman2k2

if i have one of these hooked up to a receiver, would I notice any lag issues if I were to have a PS3 attached to it?



currently looking at the monoprice 4x1 switch...


----------



## meli

Another question similar to the one above.


Will the use of a switcher change the video calibration?

I just calibrated using a colorimeter and a direct connection between my DVD player and monitor. Will the insertion of a switcher into the signal path change the video levels at all? I would think not because the signal stays digital, but with all the funkiness of HDMI you never know.


----------



## BizarroTerl

I can't see how there would be any lag - These are just switches and there aren't any buffers that could cause a noticable delay passing the data through.


It also shouldn't affect the calibration, though it's always best to have your entire signal chain worked out and implemented before you do your calibration.


----------



## Splotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rayman2k2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> if i have one of these hooked up to a receiver, would I notice any lag issues if I were to have a PS3 attached to it?
> 
> 
> 
> currently looking at the monoprice 4x1 switch...



Hello:


I have my Xbox, PS3, DVD and Sat going via HDMI into my 5x1 switch then out to my projector. The devices are all connected via optical cables to my receiver, through an amp and out to my speakers.


I don't see any noticeable lag in the sound vs. the picture.


Splotto


----------



## Ring30

Having a problem using a TWC SA8300HD & an Oppo 981 going through a Monoprice 4x1 v2.5 HDMI switch to a Mitsu HD1000u projector.


The Oppo works fine, but can only get the 8300 to output 1080i via HDMI using the switch. When I remove the switch & go strait to the projector, it works fine & I can get other output resolutions to "stick" on the 8300. When using the switch & I try to choose other output resolutions on the 8300, it just reverts back to 1080i immediately when I try & save my settings. I have tried swapping out cables while using the switch to no avail.


The Monoprice tech said I may want to try the 5x1 switch instead, but he mentioned the problem about 60% of the folks with an Oppo 981 are having. I'm thinking of just RMAing my current 4x1 & trying another of the same, since most people are reporting good results with it.


Anyone else having a problem with a TWC 8300HD w/ passport software on a 4x1 Monoprice switch?


Any suggestions?


thanks.


----------



## Splotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ring30* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Having a problem using a TWC SA8300HD & an Oppo 981 going through a Monoprice 4x1 v2.5 HDMI switch to a Mitsu HD1000u projector.
> 
> 
> The Oppo works fine, but can only get the 8300 to output 1080i via HDMI using the switch. When I remove the switch & go strait to the projector, it works fine & I can get other output resolutions to "stick" on the 8300. When using the switch & I try to choose other output resolutions on the 8300, it just reverts back to 1080i immediately when I try & save my settings. I have tried swapping out cables while using the switch to no avail.
> 
> 
> The Monoprice tech said I may want to try the 5x1 switch instead, but he mentioned the problem about 60% of the folks with an Oppo 981 are having. I'm thinking of just RMAing my current 4x1 & trying another of the same, since most people are reporting good results with it.
> 
> 
> Anyone else having a problem with a TWC 8300HD w/ passport software on a Monoprice switch?
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> thanks.



Hello:


I have a 5x1 and an 8300HD (as well as a Mit PJ) and I don't have the issue.


Splotto


----------



## Ring30

Hey Splotto,


Thanks for the reply. I'm actually wondering if anyone is having the problem I described (2 posts up) with the 8300HD & the Monoprice 4x1 switch.


However, if my 2nd 4x1 Monoprice switch exhibits the same thing, I will probably try a 5x1 Monoprice switch. So, your info does help me if I go that route.


Thanks again.


----------



## rwestley

I have the 4x1 switch and it works fine with the 8300HDbox from Cablevision on Long Island. I am using 1080i and 720P with no issues through the box. The switch should not be the issue since there is no problem passing 720p or lower resolutions. Check that your cables are seated properly in the switch. It is a very strange issue.


----------



## Ring30

rwestley:


I have tried debugging this issue to no avail. I tried swapping cables (to one I verified was good) & re-seating them, but the only way I was able to get it to work correctly was to remove the switch from the HDMI path.


Monoprice tech support said they no of no issues with their 4x1 switch & the 8300HD. I'm hoping I just got a bad unit & the replacement being shipped will work better.


Otherwise, I may try the 5x1 switch which has known issues with the Oppo 981 DVD player. Was told I would have a 50 -50 shot at it working.


Thanks.


----------



## ComputerCowboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ring30* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> rwestley:
> 
> 
> I have tried debugging this issue to no avail. I tried swapping cables (to one I verified was good) & re-seating them, but the only way I was able to get it to work correctly was to remove the switch from the HDMI path.
> 
> 
> Monoprice tech support said they no of no issues with their 4x1 switch & the 8300HD. I'm hoping I just got a bad unit & the replacement being shipped will work better.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, I may try the 5x1 switch which has known issues with the Oppo 981 DVD player. Was told I would have a 50 -50 shot at it working.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



the 6x1 switch from satechi.com works great with all my devices (8300HD is one of them) I had no luck with monoprice switches and eventually gave up on them


I love my satechi switch, it's a quality product


----------



## Ring30

ComputerCowboy:


What problems were you having with the Monoprice switches? Which models (& versions) with what equipment?


Thanks.


----------



## ComputerCowboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ring30* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ComputerCowboy:
> 
> 
> What problems were you having with the Monoprice switches? Which models (& versions) with what equipment?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



HD-A2

BD-P1000

SA8300HD

HTPC (DVI)


InFocus SP5000 (HDMI > M1 adaptor)


Monoprice 5x1 switch latest rev only worked with unencrypted DVI from HTPC.

Tried the 5x1 at my father in laws house with samsung upconverting dvd and SA8300HD + samsung DLP RPTV and got the same issues.


Initially the video would display but after a small amount of time I would get noncompliant message with SA8300HD or blank screens from the BD-P1000 and HD-A2. I exchanged for another 5x1 and got the same issues. I have an RMA in and I am going to be getting the 4x1 latest rev.


Additionally the signal wouldn't work from any device on port 1 and rarely worked on port 2. The support guy said that port 5 was closer to the chip so it worked better.


I love monoprice but that 5x1 is crap and I haven't heard much better about the 4x1. If you buy a 5 port switch shouldn't all the ports work? The 6x1 switch from satechi is like six times the size of the 5x1 from monoprice and the ports are far apart and they all work without issue with everything i have thrown at it.


If the 4x1 turns out to work for my father in law I am giving it to him otherwise I will just get some credit for more cables and stuff.


Satechi offers a full refund if you are not satisified, they are an amazon store.


----------



## ComputerCowboy

I have a 2x1 pushbutton switch from monoprice that works great but that isn't very useful to me anymore. I am saving it for maybe a DVI desktop application.


----------



## Ring30

Got my 2nd Monoprice 4x1 HDMI v2.5 switch & my TWC SA8300HD w/ Passport software will still send only 1080i over HDMI. Total bummer!


I guess, for now, I will be returning the switches to Monoprice & just connect it via component for now. Just not worth at least $100, for a different HDMI switch, to connect it via HDMI. I'll just stick to using my 35' Monoprice HDMI cable for my Oppo 981.


I'll upgrade later on when I have another unit to run over HDMI & other cheap HDMI switch solutions come to the market.


----------



## ComputerCowboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ring30* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got my 2nd Monoprice 4x1 HDMI v2.5 switch & my TWC SA8300HD w/ Passport software will still send only 1080i over HDMI. Total bummer!



Interesting to know that the 4x1 switch is a peice of crap also. I have bought so many great things from Monoprice, and not just cables either, switches, pc card etc. It was a real shock to get burned on a Monoprice product!


----------



## rwestley

It might not be the switch since I am using the same switch. There could be an issue with the software that TW is using. You should also remember that no TV station outputs 1080p so I really do not understand the issue. If you had a problem with with the PS3 passing 1080p or the Toshiba HD player passing 1080p I would blame the switch. I have used this switch and it passes 1080p from both of the above sources it even passes 1080/24 from my PS3. The fact is you did not get burned from Monoprice and you refer to the product as crap because it did not work in your case. You can aways return it within 21 days.


This switch as worked great for me. The real problem is with HDMI since there are so many variations and issues.


----------



## ComputerCowboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It might not be the switch since I am using the same switch. There could be an issue with the software that TW is using. You should also remember that no TV station outputs 1080p so I really do not understand the issue. If you had a problem with with the PS3 passing 1080p or the Toshiba HD player passing 1080p I would blame the switch. I have used this switch and it passes 1080p from both of the above sources it even passes 1080/24 from my PS3. The fact is you did not get burned from Monoprice and you refer to the product as crap because it did not work in your case. You can aways return it within 21 days.
> 
> 
> This switch as worked great for me. The real problem is with HDMI since there are so many variations and issues.



I don't know know about that I tested the 5x1 with 5 different HDCP source divices and 2 displays with no luck.


----------



## rwestley

Did you also test the 4x1. I have both and the only problem I had with the 5x1 was with the Oppo 981. That is the reason why I am using the 4x1 switcher now. I also have the same SA box that you have but I have it with Cablevision. I think the software is different.


I had a issue with the cable box until SA updated the firmware. There is probably something in the link that is causing the HDCP issue. I know it is very frustrating since I have been using HDMI since day one and I know it can cause all sorts of issues. It is a matter of trial and error. I am happy now with my except that I can't pass 1080/24 through the Panasonic X57 receiver. It works fine through the Monoprice 4x1 switch.


----------



## ComputerCowboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you also test the 4x1. I have both and the only problem I had with the 5x1 was with the Oppo 981. That is the reason why I am using the 4x1 switcher now. I also have the same SA box that you have but I have it with Cablevision. I think the software is different.
> 
> 
> I had a issue with the cable box until SA updated the firmware. There is probably something in the link that is causing the HDCP issue. I know it is very frustrating since I have been using HDMI since day one and I know it can cause all sorts of issues. It is a matter of trial and error. I am happy now with my except that I can't pass 1080/24 through the Panasonic X57 receiver. It works fine through the Monoprice 4x1 switch.



I will be getting the 4x1 sometime soon. I will let you guys know how it works.

I can say that the 5x1 was definately my problem because after I replaced it with the satechi 6x1 my problems went away.


----------



## spann-man

Mono price 4 to 1 is working great for me also. 8300, XA2, and PS3 to Jvc RS-1 works great. My only issue has been 1080p/24 from the PS3 but now that you can force it in the latest firmware it works great also. My only complait is the LED's on the switch are 100 times brighter than they need to be.


----------



## rwestley

I agree that the LED"s are much too bright on the Monoprice 4x1 switch. There is an easy solution to fix the issue. If you can find a small dark gel filter cut a small section and tape it over the LED's. This reduced the output and solved my problem. I had a Lee filter swatch book around and I just cut up a very dark gel swatch. I hope that Monoprice gets the supplier to put in a different LED in their next order.


----------



## ComputerCowboy

You could hide all your equipment in the closet like I do. I have my AVR front and center all other switches and source components are tucked away.


----------



## A&M 350Z

Monoprice 5x1 and the latest 4x1 rev have not worked for me either. Wont pass 720p from a A2 to my Ae900. 8300HD works fine though. Dont get your hopes up that the 4x1 will solve anything! Guess I will try some other brands, maybe a new AVR.


----------



## A&M 350Z

Oh yeah. Got an Onkyo 705, works great. Bye Bye crappy HDMI switchers. Guess the monoprice unit will move up to the living room.


----------



## boogie4ya

Hello all, I am new to this site and this is my first post. Let me preface this post by letting you all know that I am far from technologically savvy. I am simple and like to keep things simple. Now to the point of this post: I recently purchased a Sony DVD upconverter to connect to my Sony LCD Hd television. To my dismay I found out that the TV only had one HDMI input that was already occupied by the Time Warner HD-DVR. I have read many of the posts here about the different HDMI switchers but to be honest, many of them are a bit too techy for me. Could somebody recommend a simple and inexpensive HDMI switcher? Based on what I have read, I have some interest in the Terk, the Xtreme HD, and something Acoustics...these interest me because I am in the middle of setting my stuff up and these can all be picked up locally. Otherwise, I may be interested in the monoprice...any help, guidance, advise would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## meli

You could use the components output on your DVR, thus freeing up the HDMI input for your DVD player. It would be difficult for anyone to see the difference.


----------



## jamesnw

I purchased the Monoprice 4x1 HDMI switch rev2.5 on 06/24/07. On 08/12/07 the switch became defective. Input lights 2, 3, and 4 would stay lit and no response to remote control or manual button. I do not think this has happened to anyone else on the forums so you should not worry about that. Monoprice replaced the switch without question and gave me a full refund including shipping for my replacement order.


On both of the switches I had several successes and failures, although both switches had identical results. First I will list my equipment and then I will explain how each device worked, or did not work, with this HDMI switch.

*Display devices:*

-Panasonic PT-AE900U front projector (HDMI)

-Dell 2007FPW LCD monitor (DVI)

*A/V components:*

-Oppo DV-981HD (HDMI)

-Xbox 360 Elite (HDMI)

-Home Theater PC w/BFG Nvidia 7600GT (DVI)

-Home Theater PC w/MSI Nvidia 8500GT (HDMI and DVI)

-Motorola DCT6412 HDTV DVR Set-top (HDMI)

*Interconnects:*

-Monoprice HDMI Cable 35ft 22AWG Tin-Plated Copper CL2 Rated

-Monoprice HDMI Cable 6ft 28AWG w/Ferrite Cores

-Unknown brand DVI-HDMI Cable 10ft ~28AWG (used during Dell monitor tests)

-Unknown brand DVI to HDMI Adapter (used during HTPC DVI tests)


Note that I only tested the video output with these devices because I use optical / coaxial audio to a Pioneer VSX-816K A/V receiver which does not have an HDMI input. Also, for all of the following configurations I used a 35ft and a 6ft cable from the switch to the projector to verify that my wiring lengths did not change any of the results.

*Panasonic PT-AE900U as the display:*


-Oppo DV-981HD, video appears without any initial delay, no visual artifacts


-Xbox 360 Elite, when configured to boot directly to dashboard, video appears after an initial 25 second delay, after this delay the video output functions properly and there are no visual artifacts; when configured to boot directly to game disc, and a game disc is in the optical drive, the system never displays video (contacted MS about this, they said it is not their fault).


-HTPC w/either VGA, HDMI or DVI output, video never displays


-Motorola DCT6412, video displays properly, however, after switching inputs the DCT6412 reverts back to 480i resolution (this issue is caused by a combination of the switch and my Motorola firmware version as far as I am aware).

*Dell 2007FPW LCD monitor as the display:*


-Oppo DV-981HD, video appears without any initial delay, no visual artifacts


-Xbox 360 Elite, video appears without any initial delay regardless of startup configuration, no visual artifacts


-HTPC w/either VGA, HDMI or DVI output, video appears without any initial delay, no visual artifacts


-Motorola DCT6412, same issue as described above


I purchased a Satechi 6-port HDMI switch last night after reading this thread from start to finish. I decided that I will need 6 ports because I already have 4 HDMI capable devices and I want to make sure I do not run out of inputs before I buy an A/V receiver with HDMI v1.3 next year. I will provide a post similar to this when I test the Satechi 6-port HDMI switch.


----------



## rwestley

I think that there are many causes for HDMI issues and I find often that it is not the switch.


1. I have had problems with the internal connectors on some of my equipment cause HDCP handshake errors.


2. The connector has 19 wires in it and just a little movement can and does cause issues.


3. Different types of cables can cause loose connections.


Having said the above I find that the use of the inexpensive Monoprice "Port Savers" have solved problems for me. I just hooked up a set for a friend and I was getting HDCP hanshake isssues on an Oppo 970. I put in a Port Saver making for a tigher connection and the problem was solved. I had previously tried three different cables. It seems that the internal connector of the 970 was causing the issue and the Port saver made for a tighter connection. Before I did this I was ready to blame the switch.


----------



## ComputerCowboy

perhaps all that is true but monoprice powered switches are still crap, If I replace crap monoprice switch with good satechi switch and everything starts working then I am going to blame the crap monoprice switch


----------



## Splotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ComputerCowboy* /forum/post/11376480
> 
> 
> perhaps all that is true but monoprice powered switches are still crap, If I replace crap monoprice switch with good satechi switch and everything starts working then I am going to blame the crap monoprice switch



Hello:


I will respectfully disagree. I tried a Gefen HDMI switch prior to my current monoprice 5x1. I was hoping that the quality and price of the Gefen would eliminate any possible issues.


However, I had no end of trouble with the Gefen. I sent it back.


I have had no issues with my Monoprice 5x1. Works fine.


Splotto


----------



## jamesnw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splotto* /forum/post/11425387
> 
> 
> Hello:
> 
> 
> I will respectfully disagree. I tried a Gefen HDMI switch prior to my current monoprice 5x1. I was hoping that the quality and price of the Gefen would eliminate any possible issues.
> 
> 
> However, I had no end of trouble with the Gefen. I sent it back.
> 
> 
> I have had no issues with my Monoprice 5x1. Works fine.
> 
> 
> Splotto



ComputerCowboy said Satechi switches not Gefen. I have only seen bad reviews for Gefen switches.


----------



## Splotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesnw* /forum/post/11426436
> 
> 
> ComputerCowboy said Satechi switches not Gefen. I have only seen bad reviews for Gefen switches.



I am aware of that. I was commenting on Monoprice switches.


Splotto


----------



## jamesnw

Got my Satechi 6 port switch today. It also does not work with my projector, Xbox, and HTPC. The Xbox can boot if I configure it to go to the dashboard instead of the game disc. Same symptoms as the Monoprice 4x1 switch. I really am going to lose my mind, going on month three of trying to solve these HDMI switching issues.


----------



## Splotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesnw* /forum/post/11451681
> 
> 
> Got my Satechi 6 port switch today. It also does not work with my projector, Xbox, and HTPC. The Xbox can boot if I configure it to go to the dashboard instead of the game disc. Same symptoms as the Monoprice 4x1 switch. I really am going to lose my mind, going on month three of trying to solve these HDMI switching issues.



I thought I remembered hearing there was a difference between the monoprice 4x1 and the 5x1.


I am very happy with the 5x1 and my projector. You might want to give it a try.


Splotto


----------



## jamesnw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splotto* /forum/post/11451774
> 
> 
> I thought I remembered hearing there was a difference between the monoprice 4x1 and the 5x1.
> 
> 
> I am very happy with the 5x1 and my projector. You might want to give it a try.
> 
> 
> Splotto



You are correct that there is a difference between the 4x1 and 5x1. They use entirely different HDMI switch IC parts. I'll give the 5x1 a shot if Monoprice will exchange my 4x1 for the 5x1. I should probably front the $200 to get one of the high end switches that everyone touts in the mean time just as insurance. The 3 months it has taken so far to resolve this issue is finally wearing me down and a $200 solution isn't such a painful option anymore.


----------



## William Seaward

I needed a HDMI switcher that handles 1080p so I just picked up a Zektor HDMI5 today. It comes with a wealth of bells and whistles, and some I may actually use...


----------



## jamesnw

I ended up going to CC last night and picked up an Onkyo TX-SR805. 3 HDMI port switcher and it works with every single one of my devices, including my stubborn Motorola DCT-6412. The best part is that my Monoprice and Satechi switchers BOTH work with all of my devices when used behind the Onkyo! I am going to return the Satechi since it costs more and I only need a total of 6 ports. Keeping my Monoprice 4x1 rev.2.5 switcher which gives me a total of 6 HDMI input ports.


----------



## Splotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesnw* /forum/post/11458591
> 
> 
> I ended up going to CC last night and picked up an Onkyo TX-SR805. 3 HDMI port switcher and it works with every single one of my devices, including my stubborn Motorola DCT-6412. The best part is that my Monoprice and Satechi switchers BOTH work with all of my devices when used behind the Onkyo! I am going to return the Satechi since it costs more and I only need a total of 6 ports. Keeping my Monoprice 4x1 rev.2.5 switcher which gives me a total of 6 HDMI input ports.



I should have added that to your options. 


I have a Denon 4306 in my family room that handles my switching there (video and audio) and I am very happy with that.


It was a PITA to deal with my non-HDMI receiver in the HT room.


It was a learning exercise. 


Splotto


----------



## jbaracelona

I have the Nad Master Series M15 Pre Amp and it has 1 out and 2 in HDMI ports on the receiver. I have the Epson 1080p projector and the H20 sat. receiver. I have the monoprice cables. If I run the cable straight to the sat. rec. or dvd player form the projector; they work great. If I use the HDMI ports on the receiver to get 2 sources, dvd and sat.; it doesn't work. Is there a solution for me? Thanks


----------



## jbaracelona

Just received the Monoprice 2-1 switcher. Everything works perfectly. $18 switcher is doing what a $3,000 pre amp could not, using the same cables.


----------



## tvshopper

I was considering the Monoprice 2 X 1 as well. Do you notice any video degradation with the switcher? Should I expect any?


----------



## SHAFFERJ

So does anyone know what switch will work with a Motorola DCH3200 or DCH6200. I just received the Monoprice 5X1 Enhanced HDMI Switch, hooked it up to both my Comcast Motorola HD box and my Samsung upconverter DVD player. DVD player works great. Switched over to the cable box and it worked for about 20 seconds. After 20 seconds the TV screen goes green, I can still hear the sound but know picture. Anyone know if the Monoprice 4x1 switch will work? Thanks for your help.


----------



## moviegeek

Oppo now sells a 3x1 switcher:
http://www.oppodigital.com/hm31/


----------



## jamesnw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SHAFFERJ* /forum/post/11674694
> 
> 
> So does anyone know what switch will work with a Motorola DCH3200 or DCH6200. I just received the Monoprice 5X1 Enhanced HDMI Switch, hooked it up to both my Comcast Motorola HD box and my Samsung upconverter DVD player. DVD player works great. Switched over to the cable box and it worked for about 20 seconds. After 20 seconds the TV screen goes green, I can still hear the sound but know picture. Anyone know if the Monoprice 4x1 switch will work? Thanks for your help.



I am using the 4x1 rev 2.5 switch with a Motorola DCT-6412 and it works fine. Mind you, when hooked up to my projector it does not work properly, but when hooked up through my Onkyo TX-SR805 it works perfectly. It really depends on your display device if you have the switch directly connected to it.


----------



## JEmlay

I got here because I'm interested in the PSC47.


Here's my story:


I have a DVDO VP20 and I'm utterly disgusted with it. I need 1080p pass-through (PS3) so I'm running the beta firmware. The pass-through does NOT work with the PS3 at all. OR my unit is defective. Well, DVDO support STINKS!!! Every email to them took a week+ for a response. It took so long to help me that I can no longer return the unit to where I bought it. DVDO's only option to me is to send my BRAND NEW unit to them and they'll replace it with a refurb. OR they'll gladly upgrade my unit for me to higher up refurb unit.


The only reason I spent the money on it was because the upscaling seemed impressive. Well, come to find out my VIZIO 47" performs BETTER scaling then the VP20! So I'm over that. For example, my Wii looks like crap going through the VP20 even though it looks great going straight to the TV or it looks great going through the VP20 with no upscaling at the VP20.


This leaves me with a couple questions:


1. What's the point of an HDMI switch supporting Toslink switching? I understand the reason to OUTPUT Toslink that's taken from the HDMI sources. But why run an HDMI and Toslink cable from the same source?


2. With that asked, what would be optimal for me is a 3-4 HDMI switch with Toslink output. Does the PSC47 do that? Or is the Toslink output only for the Toslink inputs? Otherwise are there any other units out there that would get me what I want?


I also tried a Gefen HTS and it to was a piece of garbage! I went through THREE release units and they all failed on me (all sources, dead units, horrible output, cut off image, red static instead of image).


So as you can see, I'm at my wits end! If I can't find a unit that outputs HDMI audio via Toslink then I can work around it but I'd rather not.


Thanks for any input!!!


----------



## William Seaward

The Zektor HDMI5 works wonderful and it has Toslink amoung others too.


----------



## Splotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JEmlay* /forum/post/11836507
> 
> 
> This leaves me with a couple questions:
> 
> 
> 1. What's the point of an HDMI switch supporting Toslink switching? I understand the reason to OUTPUT Toslink that's taken from the HDMI sources. But why run an HDMI and Toslink cable from the same source?
> 
> 
> 2. With that asked, what would be optimal for me is a 3-4 HDMI switch with Toslink output. Does the PSC47 do that? Or is the Toslink output only for the Toslink inputs? Otherwise are there any other units out there that would get me what I want?
> 
> 
> I also tried a Gefen HTS and it to was a piece of garbage! I went through THREE release units and they all failed on me (all sources, dead units, horrible output, cut off image, red static instead of image).
> 
> 
> So as you can see, I'm at my wits end! If I can't find a unit that outputs HDMI audio via Toslink then I can work around it but I'd rather not.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any input!!!



1. If you receiver doesn't support HDMI in, but your display devices are HDMI, then you need to switch the video signal with the switch and run TOSLINK for audio to your receiver.


If there was an HDMI switch that did that, then we could run HDMI into the switch and 1 TOSLINK out to the receiver.


2. I looked for an HDMI switch that provided TOSLINK switching and couldn't find one. I went with the monoprice 5x1 HDMI switch and ran optical from my devices to the receiver.


Splotto


----------



## Splotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William Seaward* /forum/post/11836644
> 
> 
> The Zektor HDMI5 works wonderful and it has Toslink amoung others too.



That's a good looking product.


Is anyone here using it? Any additional feedback?


Splotto


----------



## JEmlay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *William Seaward* /forum/post/11836644
> 
> 
> The Zektor HDMI5 works wonderful and it has Toslink amoung others too.



Awesome, I'll check it out, thanks!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splotto* /forum/post/11836917
> 
> 
> 1. If you receiver doesn't support HDMI in, but your display devices are HDMI, then you need to switch the video signal with the switch and run TOSLINK for audio to your receiver.



1. Except my receiver doesn't have that many inputs

2. I already have HDMI only running behind my wall unit. To run additional lines would "suck" to say the least.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splotto* /forum/post/11836917
> 
> 
> If there was an HDMI switch that did that, then we could run HDMI into the switch and 1 TOSLINK out to the receiver.



Well, so far the Gefen and DVDO units I mentioned do that but they are both horrible solutions.



EDIT:

After reading the manual I don't see where it mentions HDMI audio going out the digital audio port. The manual state:


"Use the HDMI connections to switch HDMI signals."

"Use the Digital audio connectors to switch digital audio signals."


EDIT 2:

To answer my own question. NO, the psyclone does not output HDMI audio via the optical audio out. But I'll keep it anyway. Now I get to start the wonderful project of adding optical cable behind my entertainment center. But at least this $200 switch can get a job done that the Gefen and DVDO switches failed at miserably!!! Nice remote, super fast input switching when compared to Gefen and DVDO.


----------



## thrang

but id I want to use a switcher with HDMI 1.3 devices, does the switcher need to be "1.3 HDMI?"


I'll be connecting a PS3, a Samsung 1400, and a Toshiba XA-2, all which I want to make sure I can pass their new bitstream codecs to my receiver (Onkyo TX-NR905)


I ask partly because one of Monoprices switchers is specifically listed as 1.3 compliant, while the others are not.


----------



## bmoredunks

does anyone know how the IOGEAR 4-Port Automatic HDMI Switch compares to the Radiient Select-4ce? (Outside of price difference)


----------



## krholmberg




> Quote:
> *Note:* The HDMI5 does not separate HDMI audio from the HDMI video information.



That was from the Zektor HDMI5 website. Too bad. It would have been nice to not only have an all in one HDCP compliant optical/coaxial/DVI/HDMI splitter, but one that pulls the audio from the HDMI signal so you only need one Toslink or one digital coaxial cable going from the splitter to the non-DVI/HDMI receiver.


----------



## William Seaward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krholmberg* /forum/post/11926359
> 
> 
> That was from the Zektor HDMI5 website. Too bad. It would have been nice to not only have an all in one HDCP compliant optical/coaxial/DVI/HDMI splitter, but one that pulls the audio from the HDMI signal so you only need one Toslink or one digital coaxial cable going from the splitter to the non-DVI/HDMI receiver.



This is basically what the Zektor HDMI5 does. It won't take the audio signal right from the HDMI coming in, however each channel has a TosLink and digital coaxial... then it outputs HDMI and TosLink/digital coaxial.


----------



## krholmberg

I think I got it right, but just to clarify:


I have no HDMI ports on my somewhat ancient integrated amp. It does have two digital coaxial and two toslink ports, but one port is either toslink or coaxial, so I only have three digital inputs. The other crap part is one of the optical inputs won't decode AC3 input. Very frustrating since the PS3 and cable box don't have coaxial outputs. I'd also like to get an HD-A30/5, but I beleive it also only has toslink.


So, I'd like a splitter that has multiple HDMI inputs, one (or two) outputs, and has the capability to pull the audio signal from the HDMI output so only one toslink or one coaxial cable goes to the integrated amp.


My impression is the Zektor HDMI5 doesn't have that capability.


----------



## William Seaward

My pre-amp is a couple years old now, and it doesn't have HDMI going to it, however, it does have TosLink and Digital Coax for audio. In my current setup, I have 4 HDMI devices (the Zektor will do 5 HDMI inputs and 1 output) connected to the Zektor and it outputs the single video to my Lumagen VisionPro HDP and it outputs the single TosLink/Coax to my pre-amp. Its a nice setup which cleans up the connections a bit.


----------



## ehosey2

Can anyone confirm if the following will work ? I already own the Belkin 3 to 1 HDMI Switcher ( AV24502tt ) to be precise. Currently my setup is as follows.


JVC LT42X688

Directv HD receiver into JVC HDMI 1

Belkin HDMI switcher into JVC HDMI 2

Panasonic BD30 into HDMI 2 of the switcher

Toshiba XA2 into HDMI 3 of the switcher

HDMI 1 of the switcher is empty

All audio is connected by cables such as toslink, coaxial audio cable, etc.depending on the component to a Yamaha soundbar. Everything works great but I'm looking into a real 5.1 setup for my new living room.


But, I want to buy the Onkyo TX-SR605 receiver. It has 2 HDMI inputs and 1 HDMI output. So the plan is to connect the DTV HD receiver, the BD30, and the XA2 into the switcher's inputs via HDMI cable and to run the switcher's output via HDMI cable into the Onkyo's HDMI input 1, and to run and HDMI cable from the Onkyo's HDMI out into the JVC's HDMI input 1. So then the DTV receiver is connected to the Onkyo via toslink cable, the BD30 connected to the Onkyo via coaxial audio cable, and the XA2 connected to the Onkyo via 5.1 analog cables.


Does this sound like it will work or do I have to face the fact that the Onkyo 705 receiver is what I need to buy and to just eliminate the switcher and excess audio cables ? Thank you.


----------



## ehosey2

Nevermind. I got the answer straight from Belkin technical support. HDMI switcher is for video sources only and not to be used with an audio receiver.


----------



## igoggsy

This is probably a shot in the dark, but after a couple frustrating sessions of trying to get my system to work, i thought i'd ask you guys what you think of this idea.


My set up:


Panny SA-XR700

SA 8300HD

LG BH200


Display

37" sharp aquos 37d62u


I recently picked up the bh200 to replace an oppo 981 (i'd actually like to keep it in the setup for hi res audio....but that is getting ahead of myself) Previously, the oppo and 8300 were both sent via hdmi through the xr700 and the hdmi out from the receiver to the aquos. All was good.


Adding the BH200 has not fared so well. If i connect the bh200 directly to the tv and use the optical out to the xr700, no problems. however, if i try to run the bh200 through the receiver, i only get a black screen with the u70 error on the receiver that some in these forums have mentioned. I would really like to run multichannel pcm to my receiver for better sound, but this setup seems to have some problems. I have tried power cycling, changing the order i turn things on all to no avail.


so i ask - if i add a monoprice switch, is there any chance that could help things out? If so, what switch would best suit the application. i thought if I got the 4x2 i could run everything to that (including the oppo) then run the the respective outputs to the aquos (for video) and the xr700 (for sound)


wow - didn't think the post would be so long. thanks for everyone's help so far!


----------



## curtycurt76

It's all hooked up correctly and everything appears to be working, but no picture/sound. A DirectTv HD DVR in one input and an HD DVD player in another. The HDMI cable to the TV takes a signal to the TV when plugged directly into either of the components, but not if they are sent through the PSC47. The HDMI cable to the TV is quite long, at least 25 feet. Could that be the problem? I am fairly new to the HD world, so any input you folks can give will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## GLynns4

Have Sony KDS R50XBR1 50" rear Projection TV 1080i


Also have:

2 ea Sony DHG HDD 250 DVRs 1080i

Magnavox H2160MW9 DVR

Phillips DVDR3575H DVR


Bought Psyclone PSC47 on ebay from a liquidator. It had been bought and then returned (likely twice) from Best Buy (resealing tape was still on the box.


The switcher did not work correctly in that it kept loosing (sync?) the connection between the TV and the devices. The screen would gl black and then I would get the picture back. this would happen from every 30 seconds down to a few seconds. The internal amplifer seemed to have no effect wheather set to -1 or +15.


Is there a general fault with this item or did I just get a bad one.


The liquidator has no more and cheerfully refunded my $$, but Best Buy is not always so easy to work with.


Thoughts and suggestions are welcome and appreciated.


Thanks,

Gary


----------



## MRM4

Anyone on here use this one?:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...t=1#largeimage 


I was thinking about getting it. My 37" Magnavox only has one HDMI input. I have my HD DVD A-2 connected to it, but also like to connect my DirecTV HR-21 to it as well.


----------



## Digiti

I use a monoprice 5x1 HDX-501 HDMI Switch with my Toshiba HD-A-2, Toshiba HD-A3, and OPPO 970HD into my Panasonic TH42PX75U Plasma with no problems at all. The combination of components is the variable in determining whether you will get handshaking errors or not.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## MRM4

I will be connecting a Toshiba A-2 HD DVD player and a DirecTV HR-21 DVR to it.


----------



## Digiti

My suggestion is to buy and try the switch. Monoprice is said to be easy to deal with if there is a compatibility problem or other issues; you can exchange it for another model. However you will have pay for shipping on the return from what I have heard in this forum.


----------



## MRM4

I was going to get one of those, but they have been out of stock for over a week now. The 4x1 they sell doesn't seem to be as good.


----------



## Digiti

I added a Sony BDP-S550 BluRay player to my Monoprice HDX-501, plus everything listed above, with no problems at all. I think this switch is your best bet.


----------



## MRM4

Monoprice never got a 5x1 switch back in stock, but a seller through Amazon had one just like it. I finally got it yesterday and it works with my HR-21, A-2, and my Sony upconvert player. My only two complaints are the bright red lights on the front and there is no power button for the switch on the remote.


----------



## Digiti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MRM4* /forum/post/15319073
> 
> 
> Monoprice never got a 5x1 switch back in stock, but a seller through Amazon had one just like it. I finally got it yesterday and it works with my HR-21, A-2, and my Sony upconvert player. My only two complaints are the bright red lights on the front and there is no power button for the switch on the remote.



I am glad the switch solved your problem. You can always place the switch out of line of sight or cover the red leds with tape if they annoy you. I added a Sony BDP-S550 Blu Ray player with no problem to the switch. In fact "HDMI control" works through the switch as well, in that turning on power on the player automatically changes the TV input to DVD.


----------



## Afliss

It may not be in the price category that Monoprice commands, but Aurora Multimedia has this one.

http://www.auroramultimedia.com/?section=products&id=46


----------



## direavenger

I have an issue with my Monoprice HDX-401 Rev. 3.0 4x1 HDMI switch. It will not pass 1080p signals from either my Panasonic DMP-BD30 or my Oppo DV-980H Upconverting DVD player. It will pass 1080i and 720p through inputs 2,3 and 4, and input 1 will only do 480i/p. I have taken the switch out of the loop and eich device will send 1080p through my Denon 2080Ci and to my Panasonic TH-50PX80U without issue. I have swapped out cables (two different Monoprice 24AWG 3 ft. HDMI 1.3 cables), and the results were the same.


Thoughts?


----------



## cbaseuser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *direavenger* /forum/post/15563864
> 
> 
> I have an issue with my Monoprice HDX-401 Rev. 3.0 4x1 HDMI switch. It will not pass 1080p signals from either my Panasonic DMP-BD30 or my Oppo DV-980H Upconverting DVD player. It will pass 1080i and 720p through inputs 2,3 and 4, and input 1 will only do 480i/p. I have taken the switch out of the loop and eich device will send 1080p through my Denon 2080Ci and to my Panasonic TH-50PX80U without issue. I have swapped out cables (two different Monoprice 24AWG 3 ft. HDMI 1.3 cables), and the results were the same.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



I had problems with this switch. It would "kind of" pass 1080p PS3 to my epson 6500UB projector (flashes, jumping picture). Xbox 360 wouldn't pass 1080p at all, just 720p. Dishnetwork, it would pass 720p, but had a little trouble with 1080i every now and then. I swapped around inputs with no luck. It basically worked very well as a 720p HDMI switcher, but that's about it. - Everything worked fine (1080p/i) connected directly to the projector.


I bought the Oppo HM-31 switcher (something like that), and it works perfectly. Everything is now 1080p, and my dish is 1080i. Very nice looking unit as well. Only down side-it's more than twice the price and only has 3 inputs. But it works.


----------



## BuGsArEtAsTy

Has anyone tried this? If so, how well does it work? Did you try 1080p60?

 

Scroll to the bottom of the Blue Jeans HDMI page to see it. 


If it worked for well at 1080p60 it'd be perfect for me.

I was looking for a small inconspicuous 2 --> 1 manual switcher.


----------



## sma1dad

Im building a theater room and do not have any components yet but soon drywalling everything in so want to run any cables i need. I have a Dish Network HD DVR on my main level and have been thinking about running a long 50' HDMI cable from this to my theater room in basement. I would need a HDMI splitter and was looking on monopiece website and saw the switch /splitter combos. I could use the switch for my upstairs tv anyway. They seem to have two models, one that always outputs to both outputs and one that has a remote to switch between outputs and such. The one without the remote is only hdmi 1.2 and the other is 1.3. Since this would be upstairs I really would rather output to both all the time. So would 1.2 work and loose some data or not work at all?


----------



## BAMAVADER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuGsArEtAsTy* /forum/post/15638911
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried this? If so, how well does it work? Did you try 1080p60?
> 
> 
> 
> Scroll to the bottom of the Blue Jeans HDMI page to see it.
> 
> 
> If it worked for well at 1080p60 it'd be perfect for me.
> 
> I was looking for a small inconspicuous 2 --> 1 manual switcher.



Anyone use this? Is there anything made like this without the push button? It would be nice to use two of these on a 2 HDMI IN receiver and make it 4 HDMI IN capable without having to mess with a push button.


thanks...


----------



## Nisei

I'm looking for a 2x1 port HDMI switch but don't want to spend a lot on it.

I see models which seems to be hard wired and use analog push buttons and I see electronic versions. Which are better in the lowest price range?

And is there any difference in the quality of the output signal?

The prices of these things range from $10 to very high. Is there really that much difference?


----------



## Legairre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BAMAVADER* /forum/post/15840917
> 
> 
> Anyone use this? Is there anything made like this without the push button? It would be nice to use two of these on a 2 HDMI IN receiver and make it 4 HDMI IN capable without having to mess with a push button.
> 
> 
> thanks...



EB Games and Gamestop sells a similar one called a quick switch. It has a button but, will default whichever of the two devices is powered on. That way you don't have to hit the button, just use your remote and power one off and the other.


----------



## Hanny

I'm currently having some handshake/audio issues using my Monoprice HDMI switcher. Whenever I switch sources, I lose all audio. Picture seems to be fine, but the audio is gone, and the only way to get it back is to unplug everything, and plug it back in.


My TV is a Samsung HLP-5656W (720p, 1 HDMI input)


And my HDMI devices are:

DVR -- SciAtl 8300HD

Popcorn Hour A110

and a Phillips DVD player.


The switcher I'm using is the 4X1 (1.3b) REV.3.0


It's given me intermittent trouble since I got it. It seemed to be okay once I started using thinner cables. But now, every time I switch, I lose audio.


Would the Oppo switch make a difference? Or am I just SOL with switches on this TV?


Thanks for any help you can give!



EDIT: And I have a game system hooked up to the TV's component inputs, so I can't use that for any of the above devices.


----------



## Legairre

 http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...id=5312&seq=1& 


I got mine last Friday and it works great. They go for $65 and I have the following equipment connected to it.


Input 1: Sony PS3

Input 2: Samsung DTB-H260F HD Tuner

Input 3: Panasonic DMR-EZ28K DVD Recorder

Input 4: Scientific Atlanta SA8300HD DVR/Cable box


Output A: Toshiba 40RV525 40" LCD TV

Output B: Pioneer Elite VSX-92TXH Receiver (outputting to a Mitsubishi HC1500 projector)


Output A is going to my family room, where the Toshiba LCD TV and SA8300HD cable box are, and output B is going to my theater where the Pioneer receiver is located.


One thing to note though. When I had the Pioneer receiver connected on output "A" and the Toshiba LCD TV on output "B", the SA8300HD cable box would not handshake. Connected this way the SA8300HD would display a "display not supported" message unless you had the cable box going to output A & B at the same time. If you had the cable box on A and any other component outputting though B the error message would appear, so the switcher worked only as a mirror and not matrix setup up this way.


I then switched the Toshiba LCD to "A" and the Pioneer receiver on "B" and now the switch works perfectly as a mirror or matrix with no problems. So if you have trouble try switching the outputs your displays are on.


I've been using it for about 5 days and haven't had a single audio or video drop out or any other issue other than the one I mentioned above, which was corrected.


The switcher can be controlled in three ways: IR, manual via push buttons or RS-232,. There's isn't any documentation on the RS-232, but there is a CD included with the RS-232 control software.


One more thing. The manual mentions a FAVORITE feature on the remote control, but doesn't tell how to use it. There isn't a FAVORITE button on the remote, so I called monoprice and they confirmed that it's a feature that is not included and we can ignore the manual in regards to the FAVORITE feature.


----------



## Nisei

Since no-one responded to my question I just bought the cheapest auto-sensing switch I could find. I paid only $13 including shipping and it's working flawlessly. Great little device!


----------



## Digiti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nisei* /forum/post/16392932
> 
> 
> Since no-one responded to my question I just bought the cheapest auto-sensing switch I could find. I paid only $13 including shipping and it's working flawlessly. Great little device!





What switch did you buy for my future reference? Thanks.


----------



## Nisei

Well, since it's hidden behind my setup I didn't mind about looks and got this one . If you use it as 3x1 switch there will be plugs on all 4 sides of the little unit but I don't mind about that. But you can also get this one which is only a few dollars more and also has a remote.


----------



## PeteyBoy23

Anyone have this on their radar?

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


4X1 HDMI 1.3b Certified Switcher with Toslink & Digital Coaxial port - $48


----------



## lsarver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeteyBoy23* /forum/post/16445545
> 
> 
> Anyone have this on their radar?
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> 4X1 HDMI 1.3b Certified Switcher with Toslink & Digital Coaxial port - $48



Interesting. I suppose, though, that since it's just a switch, you'll get toslink/coaxial output only for DD/DTS/PCM input via HDMI. In other words, your source will have to decode any THD or DTS-MA to DD/DTS/PCM and down-convert it to something the S/PDIF interface can handle. (Of course, one shouldn't expect miracles for $50.)


----------



## RapalloAV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *REFLEX* /forum/post/9454145
> 
> 
> Just wanted to see a list of which switchers people had?
> 
> 
> I was using the 5x1 Monoprice Switcher...... it worked very very well.. No issues. I dont need it anymore because of my reciever.



The best 3x1 Ive ever seen and tried is the Oppo HM-31


----------



## Diversion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeteyBoy23* /forum/post/16445545
> 
> 
> Anyone have this on their radar?
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> 4X1 HDMI 1.3b Certified Switcher with Toslink & Digital Coaxial port - $48




I'll be buying this as soon as it comes in stock.. For my living room project where my 5.1 surround system only has 1 single optical input for digital audio and I have a slew of HDMI devices that are forced into 2 channel stereo.. Hope that box gives me exactly what I need..


----------



## ejunior2

So did you ever got it and how did it work out?


----------



## Diversion

That switch is STILL NOT IN STOCK.. Wtf Monoprice? Everytime I ask them about it, they say it's coming but no ETA.. nobody knows a thing about it. And I really need it for my living room project..


----------



## SLVRandBLK

I want to use the same HDMI input when i hook my Xbox 360 and PS3 up to my Samsung TV, should the manual 2x1 monoprice switch be good enough?

It seems very affordable compared to the 5x1 powered kind.


----------



## Paul V

Recently purchased a projector that will handle HDMI. Problem you are all familiar with is my AV receiver has no HDMI capability.


While trying to figure out what HDMI switch to buy I went to FRY's electronics looking for a cheap temp solution. However, all they had was switchers for $100-200 so I decided to pass.


On my way out of the store I ran across a shopping cart full of PS-3 HDMI/fan modules on sale at *$12.95* each. You read this correctly, that is *twelve dollars and ninety-five cents*.The carton claimed the switch would handle full 1080P. When I asked the (as usual) uninformed sales person he said the unit only works with a PS3 console. But, I noticed that the unit has it's own power supply and even a remote control. Knowing I could return it if it didn't work, I bought one.


I can now report tht the PS3 HDMI module absolutely *DOES* work in the stand alone mode and *DOES* pass 1080P. it does not appear to be autosensing, but for $12.95 plus sales tax it is a bargain.


PaulV


It looks rather clunky, but then it will be butried in the cabinet shelf, so who cares how it looks. If you are looking for an HDMI switch for not much cash, this is a good solution


----------



## lokiju




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul V* /forum/post/17085771
> 
> 
> Recently purchased a projector that will handle HDMI. Problem you are all familiar with is my AV receiver has no HDMI capability.
> 
> 
> While trying to figure out what HDMI switch to buy I went to FRY's electronics looking for a cheap temp solution. However, all they had was switchers for $100-200 so I decided to pass.
> 
> 
> On my way out of the store I ran across a shopping cart full of PS-3 HDMI/fan modules on sale at *$12.95* each. You read this correctly, that is *twelve dollars and ninety-five cents*.The carton claimed the switch would handle full 1080P. When I asked the (as usual) uninformed sales person he said the unit only works with a PS3 console. But, I noticed that the unit has it's own power supply and even a remote control. Knowing I could return it if it didn't work, I bought one.
> 
> 
> I can now report tht the PS3 HDMI module absolutely *DOES* work in the stand alone mode and *DOES* pass 1080P. it does not appear to be autosensing, but for $12.95 plus sales tax it is a bargain.
> 
> 
> PaulV
> 
> 
> It looks rather clunky, but then it will be butried in the cabinet shelf, so who cares how it looks. If you are looking for an HDMI switch for not much cash, this is a good solution



Does this strip out the audio from HDMI inputs and allow you to output the audio via it's optical output?


I found some decent close up pics on it and it looks like it could work but I really need something that does this on the cheap.


I went ahead and ordered for for $15 for local pickup anyway just to make sure I could get my hands on one while they were still in stock and can always just return it if it doesn't work out for me but would like to know ahead of time if it'll work or not.


EDIT: Well I got it and it does NOT strip out the audio from the HDMI, it's just a HDMI AND optical switcher.


Which is fine for the money but this one seems defective, theres a lot of noise on the screen when using it that isn't there without it.


I'm going to exchange it tomorrow and see if that clears it up.


FWIW it was only $10 now at my local Frys even though the box said it was $15.


----------

